# Healthy Eating Recipes



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Many of are starting our diets this week so I thought I'd post the recipes we had posted on the last diet thread. Please feel free to add one's of your own!

XX

Veggie Curry

2lb pots
2 carrots
2 red onions
3 celery sticks (optional)
4 courgettes
frylight
2 tbsp curry paste
2 cloves garlic
400g can of tins toms
113g tin peas
handful spinach
6 cloves
1/2 tsp turmeric
1 tsp chill powder
5 cardamom pods

cut vegetables, sauté curry paste onions celery and crushed garlic & spices- then add to that pan, the pots, the toms, and veg and3floz water - cook until tender

Cajun Quorn Burgers with salsa

1 red onion
1tbsp lemon juice
420g can baked beans
235g pack quorn mince
85g can sweetcorn
4tbsp chopped parsley
2 breadcrumbs (wheat-free loaf)
salt & pepper
2tsp Cajun spices

Salsa – 1 small red onion
1 beef tomato
2tbsp chopped parsley
1tbsp white wine vinegar
1-2tsp artificial sweetener

Simmer onion in lemon juice and 4tbsp water for 5 mins, drain and cool, mash baked beans lightly add quorn, sweetcorn, parsley breadcrumbs and S&P

Divide into 8 portions and sprinkle with Cajun spices – bake for 10mins each side on gas 5/190
For salsa just chop all ingredients together


Chicken Chow Mein

1 flap of dried egg noodles
1 tin bean sprouts
onion
sweetcorn
mushrooms
soy sauce
chicken

dry fry onion add chicken when cooked add all other ingredients and heat through serve with noodles

Chicken Tikka Massala

3 chicken breasts
1 onion
1 clove garlic
1 tin toms
½ tsp ground ginger
1small pot natural yoghurt (v fat free)
3 tbsps pataks tikka massala paste

Chop onion finely and dry fry add tikka pasta and fry for 2 mins
meanwhile finely chop the tinned toms, garlic and add ginger and yoghurt

Add tom mixture and the chicken to the onions in pan and simmer on low heat for 20-30 mins until chicken is cooked.

Chunky Veg Pasta Sauce

1 large onion
2 cloves garlic
2 courgettes
1 red pepper
l can sweetcorn
6oz frozen peas
500ml carton passata
1 tbsp Italian mixed herbs
Ground black pepper

Simmer onion and garlic in a little water for 5 mins
Add courgettes, pepper sweetcorn and peas and simmer until veg is cooked adding water if needed
Add passatta, herbs and seasoning and simmer for 20 mins

Serve over large bed of pasta shapes.

Creamy Tom Pasta Sauce

Fry onion (frylight) small cubed potatoes and garlic, add tin toms balsamic vinegar, fresh herbs. Boil until potato is cooked then blend the sauce until smooth

Potato and Chick Pea curry

4 medium pots- large chunks
2 tins chickpeas
2 medium onions chopped finely
2tsp garam masala
3tsp curry powder
1tsp turmeric powder
1rsp cumin seeds
2 cloves of garlic
1tsp fresh ginger root grated
frylight
½ tsp chilli powder
½ pint water

put onions & cumin in pan with frylight cook until brown, add garlic ginger and fry for 2 mins add all spices then toms cook again for 5 mins add pots and water cook 10 mins add chick peas cook until pots are cooked – sprinkle with fresh coriander


VEGETABLE LASAGNE

Ingredients
1 medium courgette, sliced 
125 g baby sweetcorn 
1 medium red green or yellow pepper(s), red, deseeded and cut into chunks 
1 medium red green or yellow pepper(s), yellow, deseeded and cut into chunks 
350 g passata, tomato & basil 
8 portion cherry tomatoes 
1 teaspoon oregano, or mixed herbs 
6 sheet lasagne sheet, (check that they don’t need pre-cooking) 
200 g low-fat soft cheese, tub 
100 ml skimmed milk, (3 ½ fl oz) 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, freshly ground 
Instructions
1.  Preheat the oven to Gas Mark 5/190°C/fan oven 170°C
2.  Simmer the courgette, baby corn and peppers in a little boiling water for 5 minutes. Drain well, then stir in the passata. Add the cherry tomatoes and oregano or mixed herbs and stir to mix.
3.  Spoon half the vegetable mixture into the base of a lasagne dish and place three lasagne sheets on top. Spoon the remaining vegetable mixture over them, then arrange the rest of the lasagne sheets on top.
4.  Beat the low fat soft cheese and milk together until smooth. Season with black pepper. Spread over the lasagne sheets.
5.  Bake for 25-30 minutes, until golden brown and bubbling. 

GNOCHI WITH RAOSTED SQUASH, ONION AND SAGE 

Ingredients
500 g butternut squash, peeled, deseeded and cut into chunks 
2 medium onion(s), sliced into wedges 
5 spray low-fat cooking spray 
1 teaspoon dried sage, or use about a dozen of fresh sage leaves to garnish 
400 g gnocchi, pack 
200 g low-fat soft cheese, tub, with herbs 
6 tablespoon skimmed milk 
1 pinch salt 
1 teaspoon pepper, freshly ground black 
Instructions
1.  Preheat the oven to Gas Mark 6 / 200°C / 400°F.
2.  Put the squash and onions into a roasting tin and spray with low fat cooking spray. Season. Roast for about 40 minutes, until tender, turning the vegetables and adding the sage leaves after 20 minutes.
3.  Cook the gnocchi according to pack instructions, timing it so that it is ready when the vegetables are done.
4.  Gently heat the low fat soft cheese in a large saucepan, stirring in the milk to make a smooth sauce. Add the cooked gnocchi and stir gently to coat. Mix with the vegetables, sprinkle with ground black pepper and serve, garnished with sage leaves.

Chef’s Tip: Look out for gnocchi tricolore which means it comes in three colours – white, green and orange.

PASTA WITH CHICKEN AND MUSHROOMS
Ingredients
2 level tablespoon flour, plain 
2 teaspoon fresh or dried herbs, (dried oregano or mixed Italian herbs) 
2 pinch salt, and freshly ground black pepper 
450 g chicken breast, uncooked, skinless 
3 medium red green or yellow pepper(s), halved and deseeded 
1/2 pint skimmed milk 
225 g mushrooms, sliced 
350 g dried pasta, any type 
2 level tablespoon cornflour, blended with a little water 
1 teaspoon oregano, sprigs to garnish 
2 tablespoon parmesan cheese, finely grated, to serve 
Instructions
1.  Sprinkle the flour, dried herbs and seasoning onto a large plate. Coat the chicken breasts in this mixture. Grill under a medium heat for about 8 minutes on each side, until cooked. Cool for a few minutes, then tear into strips.
2.  Grill the pepper halves, skin side up, until beginning to blacken and char. Let the peppers cool, then peel them and slice into strips.
3.  Put the milk into a saucepan and add the mushrooms. Heat and simmer for 5 minutes.
4.  Meanwhile, cook the pasta in a large saucepan of boiling, salted water for about 10 minutes, until just tender.
5.  Just before the pasta is ready, add the blended cornflour to the mushroom mixture and heat until thickened. Cook gently for 2 minutes. Season.
6.  Drain the pasta and return to the saucepan. Add the chicken, peppers and mushroom sauce. Stir well and heat thoroughly for 2 minutes. Serve, sprinkled with oregano and Parmesan cheese.

VEGETARIAN CARBONARA
Ingredients
225 g dried pasta, any type, (preferably spaghetti or fettuccine) 
2 teaspoon olive oil 
1 small onion(s), finely chopped 
125 g mushrooms, sliced 
200 g low-fat soft cheese, with garlic and herbs 
2 medium egg(s) 
150 ml skimmed milk 
1 teaspoon fresh or dried herbs, dried, mixed Italian 
25 g parmesan cheese, finely grated 
50 g petits pois, thawed, or garden peas 
1 pinch salt, to taste 
1 serving pepper, freshly ground, black, to taste 
3 large leaf basil, to garnish 
Instructions
1.  Cook spaghetti or fettuccine in salted boiling water for 8 - 10 minutes, until just tender. Check pack instructions for recommended timings.
2.  Meanwhile, heat oil in a non-stick frying pan. Sauté onion and mushrooms for 5 minutes, until softened.
3.  Beat soft cheese and eggs together. Add milk, dried herbs and most of the Parmesan cheese. Season with salt and pepper.
4.  Drain pasta, reserving 2 tablespoons of cooking liquid. Return it to the saucepan with the liquid. Add egg mixture and heat gently for 2 - 3 minutes, stirring until cooked and thickened. Stir in onion, mushrooms and peas. Cook gently for 2 minutes.
5.  Serve, sprinkled with reserved Parmesan. Garnish with basil.
Chef Tips
When in a hurry, use quick-cook pasta - it's done in 3 - 4 minutes.

MUSHROOM BHAJI
FREE ON A GREEN
6OZ/170G POTATOES
1 ONION
1 GARLIC CLOVE
4FL OZ/113ML CHICKEN STOCK MADE WITH BOVRIL (BOVRIL IS TOTALLY FREE)
2 TSP GARAM MASALA
8OZ/227G OPEN-MUSHROOMS
3 TOMATOES
VERY LOW FAT NATURAL YOGURT AND FRESH CORIANDER TO GARNISH

METHOD 1)PEEL AND DICE THE POTATOES,PEEL,QUARTER AND SLICE THE ONION,PEEL AND CRUSH THE GARLIC, PLACE IN A PAN WITH THE STOCK AND THE GARAM MASALA AND BRING TO THE BOIL, REDUCE THE HEAT, COVER AND COOK FOR 10 MINUTES
2)SLICE THE MUSHROOMS, DESEED AND CHOP THE TOMATOES, AND STIR THEM WELL INTO THE PAN, RE-COVER AND SIMMER FOR A FURTHER 15 MINUTES UNTILL THE VEGETABLES ARE TENDER.
3)GARNISH WITH YOGURT AND CORIANDER AND SERVE WITH BOILED RICE ( AS MUCH RICE AS YOU LIKE ON A GREEN)

THIS IS A GREAT ONE I LOVE IT BUT BECAUSE OF MY PCOS ONLY HAVE IT ON HIGH DAYS AND HOLIDAY'S!!  

VEGETABLE CURRY
FREE ON A GREEN
4OZ/113G DRIED RED LENTILS
750G BAG FROZEN STEW PACK VEGETABLES (E.G CARROTS,SWEDE,TURNIP,AND ONION)
1/2 PT/ 284ML CHICKEN STOCK MADE WITH BOVRIL
1 GARLIC CLOVE
1INCH PIECE OF ROOT GINGER
1 TBSP MILD CURRY POWDER
400G CAN CHOPPED TOMATOES
8OZ/227G FROZEN PEAS
SALT AND FRESHLY GROUND BLACK PEPER
2 TBSP OF FRESHLY CHOPPED CORIANDER TO GARNISH

METHOD 1) PLACE THE LENTILS IN A PAN OF WATER, BRING TO THE BOIL, COVER AND SIMMER FOR 15 MINUTES.DRAIN AND TRANSGER TO A CLEAN PAN ALONG WITH THE VEGETABLES AND THE STOCK.
2)PEEL AND CRUSH THE GARLIC, PEEL AND GRATE THE GINGER,AND ADD TO THE PAN ALONG WITH THE CURRY POWDER,BRING TO THE BOIL,COVER AND SIMMER FOR 10 MINUTES.
3)STIR IN THE TOMATOES, AND FROZEN PEAS,SEASON WELL AND BRING BACK TO THE BOIL,SIMMER UNCOVERED FOR 5 MINUTES UNTIL THICKENED AND TENDER.SERVE WITH FRESHLY CHOPPED CORIANDER AND BOILED RICE FLAVOURED WITH A PINCH OF TURMERIC.

BOTH OF THESE DISHES ARE FREE ON A GREEN SO GO ON, EAT AS MUCH AS YOU WANT!!


----------



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks for those Kerry.Think I'll have a go at the curry one. 

Like most of the nation, I have vowed to get fit and loose some weight!! However, I know that there is half a box of chocolate mints in the fridge ... ahhhh .... will power please !!!

Mollie xxx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Kerry...wow so many yummy recipes.I hate cookig,dh is a chef but once he has finished work he hates going into our kitchen.Typical.However I may be tempted to have a go at some of those recipes. The trouble with me is that I can't be bothered to cook when I get in about 8pm and so just grab for anything in sight.....well almost anything.
But will try very hard not to this year.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

bumping this up as the clomid diet club like ideas!!

This is an easy marinade for tuna steaks:-

in a bowl put in soy sauce, lemon juice, paprika, tabasco (optional).  Marinade the tuna for ½ hour or more if time.  Chuck on a griddle or George Foreman or pan and cook.  Easy peesy and low fat


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

again!!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

This was in the box for WW pate and it looks nice...

2½ points per serving, serves 4

YOU WILL NEED:

113 WW spicy bean pate
4 tbsp WW smokey BBQ salsa
½ red onion, sliced
½ yellow and red pepper deseeded and sliced
1tsp olive oil
4 flour tortillas
crisp salad to serve

METHOD:

1.  Fry the onion and peppers in the oil for 4-5 mins
2.  Remove the pate from tub and place in microwave on high for 1 min
3.  Warm tortillas
4.  spread pate over each tortilla, top with pepper and onion mix and spoon oer 1tbsp of the salsa
5.  Roll, serve warm with the salad


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Kerry I'll be stealing a lot of those recipies hun thanks.  

I have one simple and yummy dinner or starter:-

Spinach, peas and feta.

Clean the spinach, pop in the shelled fresh peas, dice up the feta and mix together with a drizzle of lime juice and its yummy - so simple and quick but really more-ish esp with a jacket potato.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds lovely Nikki, will be trying that one!  

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Need some more recipes ladies!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nikki that sounds lovely!

I do a similar one, salad (rocket, spinach mix is best), feta, cherry toms, small chopped onion (red ones nice), lemon juice and black pepper.  lovely stuffed in a pitta bread 

Kerry, shall we see if we have this pinned at the top?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah I was thinking that too. Would be use for everyone to be able to read and add to.

I love salsa made with red onion, tomato and avocado with a smidge of olive oil and lots of black pepper, its great with salad, a JP or juts as a snack. Could even mix it with pasta for a cold pasta salad.

x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

come on clomid girls, help the clomid diet buddies out with some low fat recipes  

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I bought the new WW book last week so I'll have a nosey what I can copy.  What are you desperate for, dinners or breakfast ideas?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Lunches, and dinners! Quick and easy, and nice!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Right! will have a look in my book and copy some here x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not a recipe but M&S salad pots (Cous Cous, Pasta, Beans) are only 3 points each. Bulk up with extra salad, or a JP, and you've got a healthy filling lunch or dinner.

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oops! will check out my WW book and post some very soon x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just for you Sailaice!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you Kerry!!   I am going to dig my mags and and pop some on.

Btw do you all know soleros are only 1 point? My tip of the day!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow thats good, and I love them too! Will get some later!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Did anyone get the smoothie recipes out of last WW mag?? they are good too [br]Posted on: 20/06/06, 19:41


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Here are a couple recipes from Witchie Poo Cats Kitchen 

*zero point bolognese sauce (serves 3 - 4)*

Ingredients

1 Large Onion
2 - 3 Cloves of Garlic
2 Tins of Chopped Tomatoes
2 Tablespoons tomato puree
2 teaspoons dried basil
2 teaspoons dried oregano

Instructions

Chop onion, reserve a quarter, and add remainder to pot containing 1 tablespoon of water. Cover and leave onions to soften on low heat for 5 mins.

Chop garlic, reserve half a clove, and add remainder to pot containing onion. Stir for about 2 mins.

In a large jug or bowl add the tinned tomatoes, tomato puree, basil, oregano, onion and garlic. Using a hand blender blend until onions and tomatoes almost pureed but with a few chunks left.

Add mixture to pot containing onions and garlic and heat through for about 10 mins. Alternatively, add meat of your choice to pot, brown and drain off excess fat, then add sauce and simmer for 20 minutes.

*Beef Stew - serves 6 (zero points on WWs No Count, 5.5 pts per serving on Full Choice)*

Ingredients

1000 g lean stewing beef
3 medium onions
3 Oxo Beef Cubes
2 pints water
3 teaspoons dried mixed herbs
6 medium potatoes
3 medium carrots
1/2 medium turnip
3 leeks

Instructions

Fill kettle with water and put on to boil.

While waiting on kettle to boil chop onions quite chunkily and leave some quarter sections whole without separating layers.

Cut the potatoes in half (about 6 medium to large potatoes so every serving has 2 halves in it).

Chop the carrots into large chunky diagonal slices.

Chop Turnip into 1inch chunks.

Slice Leeks lengthways, then chop into large pieces.

Add diced beef to a large pot and dry fry until meat has browned.

Measure out 2 pints of boiling water into a jug and dissolve the stock cubes.

Place all the vegetables into the pot and pour over the stock mix, add the mixed herbs, and bring to the boil. Add more water if necessary to totally cover all ingredients in the pot.

Now cover and simmer on low heat for about 2 hours.

(this tastes better the day after, so eat half today and the rest tomorrow - yummy!)

Will post more when I get the chance xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh Bolognese Sauce sound good, will make a batch and freeze it I think!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've got tons of WW cookery books, will try and remember to dig some out xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I remember in teh Pure Points Cookbook there being a nice recipe for Sweetcorn fritters, they're yummy!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

"Fried" Cabbage & Bacon

Ingredients

a whole savoy cabbage
1 medium onion
a few cloves of garlic (your own preference, i use 2)
a pack of extra lean bacon with all visible fat removed
tin of mixed beans or a few left over boiled baby new potatoes cut into slices
frylight

Method

Spray a large pan (i use a wok its easier) with frylight.  
Chop the onion and soften in the pan for a few minutes, then add the garlic and continue to soften for another minute or so.
Chop the bacon into small pieces and add to the pan and fry until all the water has come out of the bacon.
Now shred the cabbage and wash thoroughly then add to the pan. It will look bulky at first but will wilt within a few minutes.  Mix the cabbage well so that it is all coated and comes into contact with bottom of the pan.  Continue to fry gently for about 6 minutes.
Now add either a can of mixed beans or a handful of cold baby new pototoes (pre-cooked) and stir through.  Continue frying for about another 3-4 minutes until the beans/potatoes are heated through.
serve immediately.

Alternatively, leave out the beans/potatoes and serve the cabbage with a jacket potato.  Only thing you need to point here is the bacon and beans/potatoes.

Enjoy xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

How many points is that witchie poo?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Has anyone tried the 'skinny cow' ice creams?  They do a double chocolate one on a stick (about magnum size), only 1.5 points!!!

Very nice!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

BUTTERNUT SQUASH AND BOURSIN RISOTTO

I love Boursin cheese so going to try this one althuogh risotto is a bit iffy with Met unfortunately:

Heat a tablespoon of olive oil and cook 4 chopped shallots until soft. Add a peeled and diced butternut squash, cover the pan and cook for about 5 mins. Add 225 g risotto rice and stir, then add 150ml white wine and cook until its absorbed. Add 600ml vegetable stock a ladeful at a time until all the stock has been absorbed, this should take about 20 mins and the rice and squash will be soft. Season to taste and stir in 100g Boursin Light. Serve at once.

WW -serves 4 
5 points per serving[br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 13:24WW CHICKEN CURRY 
Free on no count WW, 
3 points per serving on Full Choice (excluding rice)
Serves 4

Fry 2 sliced onions, 2 crushed garlic cloves, 1½ grated root ginger and a chopped fresh red chilli in low fat cooking spray until golden. Add 1/4 tsp tumeric, tsp chilli powder, tsp paprika, ½tsp ground cumin, ½tsp ground coriander, tsp salt, 2 cardamon pods, 1½ cinamon sticks, 3 bay leaves 200g vertually fat free fromage frais and 400g tin of tomatoes. Stir well and cook until reduced by half. Add 4 chopped chicken breasts into the pan, cover and simmer for 25 mins. Once the chicken is thoroughly cooked sprinkle with chopped coriander and tsp of garam masala before seving with plain boiled rice.


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

sailace - not sure how many points, it depends on what ingredients you use.  just point the bacon then whatever you add such as mixed beans or potatoes.

skinny cows are lovely, i love the raspberry and vanilla cones at 2.5pts each.  also lovely are the new delmonte raspberry ice smoothies at 1.5pts each - yummy!! xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Extra light laughing cow cheese are 0.5 for 2!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

The triangles? Love them!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I do too!! I think it will be a lovely snack on two slices of WW toast which is only 1/2 per slice


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

half a point for 2 - thats fab


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know I found that out on the weightwatchers forum


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thinking about it my friend at work used to have that for breakfast every day, now I know why!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am trying to stick to as few points through the weekend as I can and have a big meal on night!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

has anyone got any recipes out there?!

[br]Posted on: 23/06/06, 14:24Sal, gonna post your salmon pasta recipe so I know where to find it 

> I bake the fresh salmon with chilli flakes then do some tagliatelle with chilli and tom stir in sauce and dry roast some veggies with garlic and chilli flakes.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

does anyone have any low fat ways of doing mashed potato? i'm thinking of making a cottage pie with mince (quorn for me), gravy, onions, carrotts etc[br]Posted on: 28/06/06, 13:08Got these via email from WW if you like strawberries. I do!!

POINTS® value | 2.5Servings | 4Preparation Time | 10 minCooking Time | 3 minLevel of Difficulty | Easydesserts | Fruit brûlées are so delicious and simplicity itself to make. This one combines seedless grapes with strawberries and oranges.

Ingredients
225 g strawberries, sliced 
125 g grapes, seedless and halved 
295 g mandarin segments, in juice 
4 portion Sainsbury's Amaretti, Biscuits 
6 tablespoon very low-fat plain fromage frais 
6 tablespoon 0% fat Greek yogurt 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla essence, 4 - 5 drops 
4 teaspoon light brown sugar, demerara 
Instructions
1.	Preheat a hot grill. Drain mandarin oranges, reserving juice.
2.	Mix strawberries, grapes and mandarin oranges together. Divide between 4 ramekins or small baking dishes. Sprinkle with biscuit crumbs, then pour a tablespoon of reserved juice over each one.
3.	Mix fromage frais, yogurt and vanilla extract together. Spoon over fruit and spread out to completely cover surface. Sprinkle a teaspoon of sugar over each one.
4.	Grill desserts until sugar bubbles and begins to caramelise. Cool slightly, then serve at once or chill and use when required.

Strawberry Shortcakes

Was | 10POINTSNow | 5.5POINTSServings | 4Preparation Time | 12 minCooking Time | 15 minLevel of Difficulty | Easycakes & bakes | This is a lower fat version of a great American dessert served piled high with fresh sweet strawberries and a little diet yogurt.
Ingredients
125 g flour, plain 
4 g baking powder 
40 g polyunsaturated margarine 
25 g caster sugar, fine, with 2-3 drops of vanilla essence, or use vanilla sugar 
1 medium egg(s), beaten 
200 g strawberries, fresh ripe 
100 g low-fat yogurt, vanilla, toffee, lemon or strawberry flavour (e.g. Muller Light) 
100 g quark 
10 g artificial sweetener, or to taste 
Instructions
1.	Heat the oven to 200°C. Put the flour, baking powder and margarine into a food processor and blend to fine crumbs.
2.	Add the sugar and blend again for a few seconds. Tip the mixture into a bowl and using a fork mix in just enough beaten egg until you have a firm, but not dry dough. You may not need all the egg. If you have any leftover, save it to glaze.
3.	Knead lightly until the dough is smooth then turn it out onto a lightly floured surface and pat to a 1.5cm thickness. Using a 6cm round cutter cut out four scones, re-rolling if necessary.
4.	Place the scones on a non-stick metal baking sheet or line one with some non-stick baking paper. If you have any leftover egg, then brush on top of the scones to glaze.
5.	Bake for 12-15 minutes until golden brown on top and firm when pressed. Remove and cool.
6.	When ready to serve, hull and slice the strawberries thinly. Mix yogurt and quark to a nice, think consistency and sweeten to taste. Cut each scone in half and place on four dessert plates. Pile the strawberries on top of each scone half, spoon over the yogurt mixture then serve immediately.
Chef's Tips
These cakes are best eaten freshly baked.

Strawberry & Melon Breakfast
Start your day with a refreshing mix of 75g sliced strawberries mixed with 75g cantaloupe (orange-fleshed) melon balls and 75g Galia melon balls. Serve with 2 tbsp low fat plain yogurt - or with some fresh strawberry sauce (see below).

POINTS value per serving: 1½ / Suitable for NoCount™
Fresh Strawberry Sauce
Perfect served with fruit salad, with low fat plain yogurt, fromage frais and low fat ice cream. You can even spoon this fabulous strawberry sauce into glasses with chopped fresh fruit and plain yogurt to make attractive layered desserts. All you need to do is put 300g strawberries into a blender or food processor and blitz for 15-20 seconds. Pass through a nylon sieve to remove the pips (if you want to) then add a little powdered sweetener if necessary.

POINTS value per serving: 1½ / Suitable for NoCount
Super-Smoothie
Strawberries are so refreshing in smoothies - you can whiz them in a blender with a whole host of favourite fruits. Try blitzing a small banana with a medium portion (150g) of strawberries, adding 4 tbsp low fat plain yogurt. Another time, zap the same amount of strawberries and yogurt with ½ medium mango. Yum!

POINTS value per serving: 3 (with banana) or 2½ (with mango) / Suitable for NoCount
Strawberry Slush Puppy
On sweltering hot days (bring them on!) nothing could be better than this cooling strawberry ice. Simply make double quantities of the Strawberry Sauce (above) then freeze in an ice cream maker until semi-solid. Enough for 2-4, depending on how cool you are. P.S. Make in the freezer if you like, stirring every half hour or so until the strawberry mixture looks like slush.

POINTS value per serving: 1 / Suitable for NoCount
Cottage Cheese Salad with Strawberries and Cucumber
Never thought you could add strawberries to a salad? Then try this! Simply rip up a Romaine lettuce and put into a salad bowl with a few slices of cucumber, 2 chopped spring onions and 150g halved strawberries. Pile onto 2 plates and heap 100g cottage cheese on top of each. Sprinkle with finely grated lemon rind, lemon juice and ground black pepper.

POINTS value per serving: 2½ / Suitable for NoCount
Do the Splits! 
A banana split is so heavenly, and do-able for anyone watching their weight. For each person, halve a small banana lengthways and spoon in 2 scoops of light vanilla ice cream. Top with 100g sliced strawberries and spoon over 50g fresh Strawberry Sauce (see above).

POINTS value per serving: 5½
Strawberry Crumpets
Toast a crumpet, spread with 1 tbsp low fat soft cheese and top with 1 large sliced strawberry (25g). Warm under the grill for a few moments, if you like, then drizzle with 1 tsp honey.

POINTS value per serving: 2
Little Strawberry Cheesecakes
To make 4 small cheesecakes, take 4 ramekins or small ovenproof dishes and sprinkle 1 crushed reduced-fat digestive biscuit into each one. Add 1 tbsp unsweetened apple juice to each of them. Mix a 200g tub of low fat soft cheese with 1 beaten egg, 2 tbsp powdered sweetener and 1 tsp vanilla extract. Spoon into the dishes and bake at 180°C/fan oven 160°C/Gas Mark 4 for 20 minutes, or until set. Cool, then top each one with 50g sliced strawberries.

POINTS value per serving: 3
BBQ Strawberry Marshmallow Skewers
Thread 4 strawberries and 4 marshmallows onto as many wooden skewers as you like. Grill or barbecue for a few moments, turning often. Serve immediately.

POINTS value per serving: 1½ 
Strawberry Soufflé Omelette
Perfect for one when you fancy something sweet, yet healthy. Simply separate 2 medium eggs, whisking the whites until they hold their shape. Mix the yolks with 1 tbsp powdered sweetener and ½ tsp vanilla essence. Fold in the whites. Heat a small omelette pan and spray with low fat cooking spray. Add the egg mixture and cook over a medium heat until set, then place under a hot grill and cook until the surface browns lightly. Thinly slice 100g strawberries, put them on top of the omelette and grill for another few minutes. Sprinkle with 1 tsp icing sugar, then serve.

POINTS value per serving: 3½ (with icing sugar) / Suitable for NoCount (without icing sugar)

Strawberry and Almond Tarts POINTS® value | 2Servings | 4Preparation Time | 20 minCooking Time | 10 minLevel of Difficulty | Moderatecakes & bakes | These special strawberry filo pastry tarts are a real treat for the summer months. Enjoy!
Ingredients
4 sheet filo pastry, (defrosted if frozen) 5 spray low-fat cooking spray 1 portion egg white 1 tablespoon artificial sweetener, powdered 25 g almonds, (1oz), ground 150 g strawberries, (5 1/2oz), sliced 15 g almonds, (1/2 oz), flaked 1 teaspoon icing sugar Instructions
1.	Preheat the oven to Gas Mark 5/190°C/fan oven 170°C2.	Cut the pile of filo pastry sheets into four 10cm (4 inch) squares. Spraying each separate piece with low fat cooking spray, layer them into four deep bun tins or muffin tins.3.	Lightly beat the egg white until frothy, then add the sweetener and ground almonds. Share between the filo pastry tarts. Bake for 8-10 minutes until light golden brown. Cool.4.	Fill each filo pastry case with sliced strawberries. Share the flaked almonds between them, then serve, sprinkled with icing sugar.For a special treat, serve each tart with 2 tbsp 9% fat pouring cream. This will add a further 2 POINTS values per serving

[br]: 28/06/06, 13:23Any chance we can have this moved back to Clomid girls please? It was our recipe board for our clomid girls dieters and its got moved here since the hackers! we've been looking for it!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

YAY we're back!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh fab - I'll read through this lot later and if I have any other recipes I'll get them added.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks suzie you are a life saver!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Right i'll try and remember to bring all the these recipes i've been doing over the past week and put them here x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

roasted veg pasta. You can leave out the cheddar for a really healthy tea
serves 4

Ingredients
2 courgettes, cut into sticks
1 red pepper, seeded and cut into strips
2 garlic cloves, sliced finely
3 tbsp olive oil
300g/10oz pasta shells
200ml/7fl oz tub half-fat crème fraîche
2tsp wholegrain mustard
85g/3oz cheddar, grated

Method
1. Preheat the oven to 220C/425F/Gas 7.
2. Put the courgettes and red pepper in a roasting tin and sprinkle over the sliced garlic. Drizzle with olive oil, then season and toss to make sure all the vegetables are coated with oil. 
3. Roast for 15-20 minutes until the vegtables are tender and beginning to brown.
4. Bring a large pan of salted water to the boil. Add the pasta and cook for 10-12 minutes until just cooked. Drain and stir in the roasted vegetables with the crème fraîche, mustard and grated cheddar.

[br]: 16/08/06, 15:04crusty meat ball pasta

serves 4

Ingredients
700g/1lb 8oz jar passata
2 tsp dark muscovado sugar
1 lemon, grated rind and juice only
2 garlic cloves, roughly chopped
1 red chilli, de-seeded and roughly chopped
small bunch of parsley, roughly chopped
75g/3oz crustless white bread
250g/9oz lean minced pork
1 egg
300g/11oz pasta shapes, such as spirals or penne
2 tbsp freshly grated parmesan
salt and freshly ground black pepper

Method
1. Preheat the oven to 220C/425F/Gas 7.
2. Place the passata, sugar and lemon juice in a pan and heat gently.
2. Meanwhile, place the garlic, chilli, parsley and lemon rind in a food processor and blend until finely chopped. Add the bread and blend to make crumbs. Finally add the mince, egg and some salt and pepper and pulse briefly until well blended - take care not to overblend or the mixture will lose its texture.
3. Shape the mixture into 20 small balls and drop them into the passata sauce. Simmer gently for 20 minutes.
4. Meanwhile, cook the pasta in a pan of boiling salted water according to packet instructions.
5. Drain the pasta, toss with the meatball sauce then turn into a heatproof dish. Scatter over the parmesan and a good grinding of black pepper and bake for 20 minutes until the top is crusty and golden. Serve.

greek style roast cod
serves 4

Ingredients
8 sun-dried tomatoes (not in oil)
1 garlic clove, roughly chopped
large handful of fresh basil leaves, plus a few leaves to garnish
600ml/1 pint boiling water
700g/1 lb 9oz red-skinned potatoes, peeled and cut into slices 1cm/0.5in thick
2 red onions, cut into rings
2 tbsp black olives, pitted
4 x 150g/5oz skinless, boneless cod fillets
1 lemon
salt and freshly ground black pepper

Method
1. Preheat the oven to 220C/425F/Gas 7.
2. Place the sun-dried tomatoes, garlic and basil in a mini-chopper or small food processor and blend until very finely chopped. Stir into the boiling water.
3. Arrange the potato slices and onion rings in a roasting tin and pour over the tomato and herb liquid. Season with salt and black pepper and roast for 30 minutes.
4. Once the potatoes are tender, scatter over the olives and arrange the cod fillets on top of the potatoes. 
5. Cut four thin slices from the lemon and place one on each fillet. Squeeze over the juice from the rest of the lemon.
6. Season the fish, then return the roasting tin to the oven for 8-10 minutes until the fish is just cooked. Divide between plates and serve.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yummy that pasta sounds lovely Sal !! i'm gonna print it off[br]: 16/08/06, 15:08Beany bolagnaise

Ingredients:-

pasta (penne, twists or similar)
one onion chopped
fry light for frying 
mince (meat or quorn)
tsp of mixed herbs
1/4 pint stock (any type)
one tin tomatoes
one tin baked beans
parmasen shavings for top (optional)
salt and pepper

METHOD:-

Fry the onion and mince until brown/soft. Add all other ingredients, bring to the boil and simmer for about 20mins. Meanwhile cook the pasta, drain and stir into the sauce when its ready. Sprinkle parmasen to serve.

So quick and easy - took me about 5 mins to prepare.

Its about 3 points on WW points, or free on no count. Very low fat.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

curried lentil and lime soup for the veggies

Serves 4

Ingredients
1 tbsp hot curry paste
1 onion, finely chopped
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
4cm/1.5in piece of root ginger, peeled and finely chopped
1 tsp cumin seeds
200g/7oz red lentils
1.5litres/2½pints chicken or vegetable stock
50g/2oz small sultanas
1 lime, grated rind and juice only
sea salt and freshly ground black pepper
150g/6oz carton fat-free natural yoghurt
2 tbsp chopped fresh mint
4 warm chapattis, to serve

Method
Curry paste is made using vegetable oil but it has loads more flavour and none of the harshness of curry powder, so I do think it's worth sacrificing a few calories for. If you choose to substitute powder for paste, please do fry it in a little oil for a few minutes to take away the rawness of the spices.

1. Place the curry paste, onion, garlic, ginger and cumin seeds in a large pan and cook gently together for three minutes.
2. Add the lentils and stock, bring to the boil and simmer gently for 20 minutes. 
3. Add the sultanas and cook for a further 10 minutes. Add the lime rind and juice and season to taste.
4. Ladle into bowls and top each serving with a large spoonful of yoghurt and a sprinkling of mint. Serve with warm chapattis.

risotto

serves 2
Ingredients
200g/7oz quick cook risotto rice
350ml/12fl oz chicken stock or vegetable stock (according to packet instructions)
1 shallot, finely chopped
½ pepper, sliced
handful of fresh basil, shredded

Method
1. In a saucepan, heat the rice and the stock together, according to the instructions on the back of the packet. 
2. Towards the end of cooking add the shallot and pepper. 
3. Serve in a bowl topped with the fresh basil.

you can add any veggies to this or prawns are quite nice. 

pasta with tomato sauce

serves 4

Ingredients
2 x 330g/11½oz tin chopped tomatoes
500g/1lb2oz dried pasta shells
45ml/1½fl oz/3 tbsp olive oil
2 cloves garlic
2 shallots, finely chopped
½ red chilli (optional) 
30ml/1fl oz/2 tbsp tomato purée
2 sprigs fresh thyme
salt and pepper

Optional Garnishes:
pesto
basil or mint
low fat cheese

Method
1. Cook the pasta according to the instructions on the packet
2. Warm the olive oil in a pan with the garlic, shallots, tomato purée and chilli if using. Season. 
3. Once the flavours have infused, add the tinned tomatoes and simmer gently. 
4. Pour over the cooked, drained pasta and add garnishes. (If using cheese slices, serve in an ovenproof dish, place the cheese on top of the pasta and heat briefly under the grill to melt the cheese).


basic tomato sauce for pasta

Ingredients

1 large onion, chopped
2 garlic cloves, crushed
3 x 400g cans of chopped tomatoes
¼-½ tsp dried chilli flakes
2 tsp balsamic vinegar
2 tsp sugar
1 large handful basil leaves, torn into small pieces
salt and freshly ground black pepper
grated parmesan cheese, to serve

Method
1. gently cook the onion and garlic until softened. Stir in the tomatoes, chilli flakes, balsamic vinegar and sugar. Bring to a simmer and cook slowly for 45 minutes-1 hour. Stir in the basil and season with salt and pepper. This can be left chunky or blended in a food processor for a smooth sauce.
2. Serve spooned over cooked pasta

devils chicken

serves 4

4 skinless chicken breasts 
300ml (1/2 pint) tomato juice 
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard 
1 red chilli, seeded and finely chopped 
1 tablespoon soy sauce 
2 teaspoons paprika 
2 teaspoons chopped fresh ginger & 2 of Garlic 
Salt & pepper

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

METHOD

Although this dish is quite mild, you can make it hotter by adding more chilli if desired. 
Place the chicken breasts in an ovenproof dish or on a baking sheet. Season well on both sides. Combine the remaing ingredients in a bowl and spoon over the chicken breasts. Place in a preheated oven at 190C, 375F, Gas mark 5 and cook for 25-30 mins untill the juices rnu clear.

SERVES 4 Per serving (excluding rice and salad) 177 kcal/8.1g fat.

morrocazn beef with orange

1 large onion, diced 
450g (1lb) lean diced beef 
2 garlic cloves, crushed 
2 tbls plain flour 
300ml (1/2pint)beef stock 
1 tbls chopped fresh marjoram 
1 tsp coriander seeds 
1 tsp ground cumin 
1 tsp ground ciniman 
1/2tsp cayenne pepper 
6 cardamon pods, crushed 
14oz (400g) tin of chopped tomatos 
2 pieces orange peel 
150ml (1/4pint)orange juice 
salt and ground blk pepper

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

METHOD

In a non-stick frying pan, dry fry the onion untill soft. Add the beef and garlic and cook until sealed. Add the flour, coating the beef well, and cook for 1 minute. Gradually mix in the stock stiring continually. Add the herbs and spices, and the tomatoes, orange peel and orange juice. Cover and simer for 40 minutes or until tender. Season to taste. Serve with potatoes and salad.

SERVES 4 Per serving (excluding potatoes and salad) 217 kcal/5.8g fat

cantonese stir fried pork

450g(1lb) lean pork tenderloin thinly chopped 
12 spring onions, sliced 
225g (8oz) cucumber, cut into thin strips FOR THE MARINADE 
1 red chilli, seeded and finely chopped 
2 garlic cloves, crushed 
6 tbls Hoisin sauce 
4 tbls dark soy sauce 
2 tbls sherry 
2 tbls clear honey 
zest and juice of 1 lemon

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

METHOD

Mix together the marinade ingreadients in a bowl. add the pork slices and stir to ensure they are evenly coated. Cover and leave to marinate in the refrigerator for 10 minutes. Heat a wok or large non-stick frying pan. Drain the pork, reserving the marinade, and stir-fry until browned. Add the reserved marinade and simmer for 2-3 minutes. stir in the spring onions and cucumber and heat through. Serve immediatly with rce or noodles and stir-tried vegetables of your choice.

SERVES 4 Per serving (excluding rice/noodels and stir-fried vegetables) 258 kcal/7.1g fat.

hope this helps ladies dont blame me if they are yuk!!!

[br]: 16/08/06, 16:59Green Thai Chicken Curry
SERVES 4
1 SERVING 305 KCAL/4.7G FAT
MARINATING TIME 1 HOUR
PREPARATION TIME 25 MINUTES 
COOKING TIME 30 MINUTES

4 large skinless chicken breasts, cut into pieces
1 large red onion, finely chopped
1 tbsp tamarind paste or hot fruit chutney
4 ****** lime leaves
1 x 400ml can reduced-fat coconut milk
1 tbsp cornflour
2 tbsps chopped fresh coriander

for the curry paste
3 garlic cloves, peeled
1 tbsp ground coriander
1/2 tsp ground turmeric
1/4 tsp fenugreek seeds or ground fenugreek
2-3 small whole fresh green chillies
seeds removed from 8 crushed cardamom pods
2 tsps chopped fresh lemon grass
2 tsps vegetable stock powder

Make the paste by grinding all the ingredients in either a food processor or liquidiser. Scrape the paste into a bowl, then rinse out the food processor bowl with a little water. 
Add the chicken pieces to the paste and mix well. Allow to marinate for a minimum of 1 hour or ideally overnight. 
In a non-stick pan dry-fry the onion until soft, then add the chicken and cook for 5-6 minutes, stirring continuously. Add the remaining ingredients except the cornflour and fresh coriander. 
Slake the cornflour with a little cold water and stir into the sauce. Simmer gently for 15-20 minutes until the sauce thickens and the chicken is cooked through. Just before serving, stir in the fresh coriander.

spicy lemon chicken

Serves: 4

Per serving: 146 kcal/ 2.5g fat

Preparation time: 10 minutes

Marinating time: 1 hour

Cooking time: 15 minutes

450g (1lb) skinless chicken breast, diced 
zest and juice of 1 lemon. 
2 tbs light soy sauce. 
1 tsp ground coriander. 
150ml (¼ pint) tomato passata. 
1 small red chilli, finely sliced. 
1 tsp finely chopped lemongrass. 
2 garlic cloves, crushed salt and freshly ground black pepper. 
1 tbsp chopped fresh coriander. 
Place the chicken in a shallow dish and season well with salt and black pepper. 
Combine the remaining ingredients, except the fresh coriander, and pour over the chicken. Leave to marinate for at least 1 hour, mixing occasionally. 
Drain away the marinade from the chicken and reserve. 
Preheat a non-stick wok or frying pan and dry-fry the chicken quickly over a high heat for 5-6 minutes, turning it to seal all sides of the meat. 
Add the reserved marinade and continue to cook for a further 10 minutes, to allow the sauce to simmer gently and thicken. 
Stir in the fresh coriander and serve with boiled rice

Roasted Rhubarb With Orange And Banana
SERVES 4
PER SERVING 172 KCAL/0.3G FAT
PREPARATION TIME 15 MINUTES
COOKING TIME 40 MINUTES

450g (1lb) fresh rhubarb
115g (4oz) golden caster sugar
zest and juice of 2 oranges
2 medium bananas

Preheat the oven to 180C, 350F, Gas Mark 4. 
Wash and trim the rhubarb and cut into 2cm (1in) pieces. Place in the bottom of a non-metallic ovenproof dish. Sprinkle with the sugar and orange zest and juice. Mix well, then bake in the preheated oven for 35 minutes until the rhubarb has softened. 
Peel and thinly slice the bananas into the rhubarb. Transfer to a serving bowl. 
Serve hot or cold with virtually fat free fromage frais.

[br]: 16/08/06, 17:05Chicken and Roast Vegetable Pasta (Low Fat)Cooking: 20 minutes 
Serves: 4 
Ingredients:
4 Great British Chicken fillets, skinless and cut into chunks 
1 red, yellow or green pepper, seeded and cubed 
1 courgette, cut into chunks 
1 red onion, quartered 
2 firm tomatoes, halved 
Salt and black pepper 
175g dry pasta 
Fry- light 
Method 
Put the vegetables on a roasting pan and spray lightly with Fry-Light. Season with salt and pepper and place under a hot grill for 5 - 10 minutes, turning occasionally, until softened and slightly charred. 
Heat a non-stick pan or wok and add the chicken pieces. 
Cook over a high heat for about 4 - 5 minutes, turning the chicken frequently until it is golden brown all over. 
Meanwhile, cook the pasta as per pack instruction in a large pan of boiling water. Drain and return to the pan. 
Add the charred vegetables and chicken to the pasta and toss. Serve with a herb garnish. 
Nutrition Information 
Calories 265kcal 
Protein 15g 
Carbohydrates 40g 
Fat 6g 
Saturated Fat 1g

Chicken winter casserole

Serves 4 
1 serving 235 kcal/8.6g fat 
Preparation time 20 minutes 
Cooking time 45 minutes

Ingredients
1 medium onion, finely chopped 
4 large skinless chicken breasts 
2 garlic cloves, crushed 
150ml (1/4 pint) chicken stock 
1 tbsp plain flour 
3 tbsps red wine 
1 x 400g (14oz) can chopped tomatoes 
1 tbsp chopped fresh mixed herbs 
115g (4oz) button mushrooms 
115g (4oz) swede, peeled and diced 
salt and freshly ground black pepper 
1 tbsp chopped fresh parsley
Cooking Instructions
Preheat the oven to 190C, 350F, Gas Mark 5. 
Dry-fry the onion in a non-stick frying pan until soft. 
Season the chicken on both sides and add to the pan, lightly browning on each side. Remove the chicken and place in an ovenproof dish. 
Add the garlic and 2 tbsps stock to the onion and stir in the flour. Cook out for 1 minute, then add the remaining stock, wine and tomatoes. 
Stir in the mixed herbs, mushrooms and swede, and bring to the boil. Pour over the chicken and cover with aluminium foil. 
Place in the centre of the oven for 30-35 minutes. 
Just before serving, sprinkle with chopped fresh parsley.

[br]: 16/08/06, 17:07The 'I can't Believe it's Low Calorie' Turkey Burger

Serves 4
Preparation Time: 20 minutes
Fat per portion: 7 g
Calories per portion: 260 Kcal

Ingredients
450g (1lb) minced British turkey
1 tbsp grated root ginger
2 garlic cloves, crushed
20g (3/4 oz) chopped fresh coriander
4 tbsp low-fat yogurt
1 tbsp oil
2 wholemeal baps, sliced in half
4 spring onions, chopped
Mixed salad leaves
1 tomato, sliced
Sweet chilli sauce 
Method
Place the turkey, ginger, garlic and 3 tbsp chopped coriander in a bowl and mix. Season and shape into four burgers. Mix the remaining coriander with the yogurt and season. Set aside.

Heat the oil in a frying pan and fry the burgers for 3 min each side over a medium heat until golden and cooked through.

Grill the bap halves to lightly toast. Place some spring onion, salad leaves and tomato on one half. Add a burger and drizzle with yogurt and sweet chilli sauce. Repeat with the other bap halves and serve.

[br]: 16/08/06, 17:11turkey turkish kebabs

Fat Per Portion: 4.37g
Preparation Time: 35 minutes
Cooking Time: 14-16 minutes

Ingredients
2-3 garlic cloves, peeled and crushed
1tsp ground cumin
1 tsp ground cinnamon
½ tsp ground allspine
1 tsp dried thyme
salt and freshly ground black pepper
3 tbsp lemon juice
2 tbsp olive oil
450g/1 lb fresh diced turkey
kebab skewers to serve (if using wooden skewers, soak in cold water
30 minutes before using)
lemon wedges and fresh herbs or salad to garnish.
Method
1.Mix together the garlic, spices, herbs with seasoning and stir in the lemon juice and oil

2.Place the turkey in a shallow dish and pour over the marinade. Cover and leave in the fridge for at least 30 minutes, longer if time permits. Stir occasionally during marinating.

3.When ready to cook, heat the grill to high and line the grill rack with foil.

4.Thread the diced turkey onto the skewers, reserving the marinade and place under the grill. Cook on both sides for two minutes. Reduce the heat and continue to grill for 10-12 minutes or until thoroughly cooked, brushing occasionally with the marinade.

5.Garnish and serve with couscous or warm crusty bread.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

blimey Sal, where have you got all these from. fantastic!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i thought it was about time I contributed to the list


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Fantastic Sal, thanks so much!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

*Quorn Mediterranean Pie*

POINTS value 2.5
Servings 2
Preparation Time | 15 min
Cooking Time | 40 min
Level of Difficulty | Easy

Try this hearty vegetarian pie for a delicious meal whatever the occasion.

Ingredients
5 spray low-fat cooking spray 
1 medium onion(s), chopped 
1 clove garlic, crushed 
175 g Marlow Foods Quorn Mince 
1 medium courgette, diced 
100 g mushrooms, sliced 
2 large tomato(s), deseeded and diced 
1 portion stock cube, vegetable 
60 ml wine, Red (4tbsp) (optional) 
75 ml water, (5tbsp) 
2 level teaspoon cornflour 
1 tablespoon basil, fresh, finely chopped 
For the Topping 
125 g carrot(s), peeled & sliced 
125 g parsnip(s), peeled& sliced 
1/8 teaspoon nutmeg 
1/8 teaspoon chilli powder, mild (or to taste) 
1 pinch salt 
1/8 teaspoon pepper 
15 ml skimmed milk, (1tbsp)

Instructions
1.	Cook the carrots and parsnips in pans of boiling water for 15-20minutes, until soft enough to mash.
2.	Drain well and roughly mash both vegetables separately, then gently fold together with the other topping ingredients, don't over mix at this stage as it will result in just a one colour mix. Set aside until needed.
3.	Pre- heat oven to 200°c/400°f/gas mark 6
4.	Pre-heat a large pan and spray with fry light, fry onions and garlic on a medium heat for 5 minutes to soften. Add 5ml (1tsp) water to prevent sticking. 
5.	Add the Quorn mince, courgette, mushrooms, tomatoes, stock cube, red wine and 60ml of the water. Mix well and increase water if red wine is omitted.
6.	Bring to the boil and simmer for 10 minutes, add the basil, mix the remaining water with the cornflour and stir into the pan. Cook for a further minute or two until the mixture thickens.
7.	Transfer to an ovenproof dish, top with the carrot and parsnip mixture.
8.	Bake in pre-heated oven for 25minutes. Serve with steamed green vegetables.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Chicken Bang Bang LOW FAT  
Preparation: 10 minutes 
Cooking: 10 minutes 
Serves: 4

Ingredients:
2 x Great British Chicken skinless breast fillets 
500ml chicken stock 
2.5cm fresh ginger, peeled and sliced 
1 tbsp peanut butter 
1 tbsp clear honey 
1 tsp chilli powder or more to taste 
1 tbsp light Soy sauce half cucumber, cut into matchsticks 
1-2 carrots, cut into matchsticks 
4 spring onions, cut into matchsticks 
half iceberg lettuce 
shredded fresh coriander, to garnish 
Method:
Pour the stock into the saucepan, add the ginger and bring it to the boil. Add the chicken breasts to the stock and simmer gently for about 10 minutes or until they are tender and cooked through. 
Remove the chicken from the stock, reserving the stock for the dressing. 
Place the peanut butter, clear honey, Soy sauce in a mini processor or a screw topped jar with 6 tbsp of the reserved chicken stock and shake well to mix together. 
Mix the vegetable matchsticks with the shredded lettuce and transfer to a serving plate or bowl. 
To serve, shred the chicken over the salad and drizzle with the sauce.

brocoli and smoked salmon spaghetti

225g (8oz) small broccoli florets
225g (8oz) [uncooked weight] spaghetti
1 vegetable stock cube
8 spring onions, finely chopped
1 garlic clove, crushed
1 red pepper, seeded and finely diced
115g (4oz) smoked salmon, sliced into strips
juice of 1 lemon
2 tbsps chopped fresh flat leaf parsley
salt and freshly ground black pepper

SERVES 4
1 SERVING 275 KCAL/3G FAT
PREPARATION TIME 20 MINUTES 
COOKING TIME 30 MINUTES

1 Place a large pan of salted water on to boil. Blanch the broccoli for 2 minutes. Using a slotted spoon, remove from the pan. 
2 Cook the pasta in boiling water with the vegetable stock cube added for extra flavour.

3 Meanwhile in a preheated non-stick frying pan dry-fry the onions for 2-3 minutes until soft. Add the garlic and red pepper and cook for a further 5 minutes.
4 Add the broccoli, salmon and lemon juice, and toss well. Season to taste.
5 Drain the spaghetti, add to the pan and toss well. Pour into a serving dish and sprinkle with flat leaf parsley.

Griddled Tuna With Coriander and Lime Pesto

Serves 4
Per serving 248 kcals/8.1g fat
Preparation time 25 minutes
Cooking time 10 minutes

4 fresh tuna steaks
salt and freshly ground black pepper

for the pesto
zest and juice of 2 limes
4 tablespoons light soy sauce
1 garlic clove, crushed
good bunch of fresh coriander
1 teaspoon ground coriander
2 teaspoons oil (for lining pan and then removed)
salt and freshly ground black pepper

1 Place the tuna steaks in a shallow dish. Season well on both sides with salt and black pepper.
2 Using a zester, remove thin strips of zest from the lime and add to a food processor along with the juice. Add the soy sauce, garlic and coriander and blend until smooth.
3 Preheat a non-stick griddle pan, lightly greasing with a little oil and then removing the excess with kitchen paper.
4 When the pan is very hot carefully add the tuna. Cook it quickly for 4-5 minutes on each side. If overcooked, the texture will become tough and rubbery.
5 Once cooked, place on a hot serving plate and drizzle with the pesto.
6 Serve hot with salad leaves or vegetables drizzled with fruit vinegar.

Pork Fillets Stuffed with Apricots
SERVES 4

PER SERVING 408 KCALS/8.4G FAT

PREPARATION TIME 10 MINUTES

COOKING TIME 45 MINUTES

1kg(2lb) lean pork fillet

350g(12oz) ready to eat dried apricots, finely chopped

2 garlic cloves, finely chopped

1 tablespoon chopped fresh mint

150ml(1/4 pint) dry sherry

300ml(1/2 pint) tomato passata

salt and freshly ground black pepper

Pre-heat the oven to 220c, 425F, Gas mark 7 
Trim away any fat from the pork and cut down the centre but not totally right through. Keep making cuts along the length of the meat, opening it out and pressing it flat with your hands until the meat is completely flat. 
In a small bowl mix together the apricots, garlic and mint. 
Season the meat generously with salt and black pepper and then spread with the apricot mixture. 
Roll up the meat like a swiss roll and tie with kitchen string. Place in an ovenproof dish and pour the sherry and tomato and passata over. 
Roast in the oven for 35-40 minutes until cooked through. 
Allow 5 minutes for the meat to relax, then cut into slices, drizzle with the sauce and serve immediately.

[br]: 17/08/06, 10:23Spicy Tiger Prawn 
Stir Fry

Nutrition Information Per Serving
| 446 calories
| 12.6g fat | 24.1g protein
| 55.1g carb | 3.1g fibre

Ingredients
2x 65g Blocks Egg Noodles, Medium, Sharwoods* 
½ tsp Sesame Oil

1 tsp Chillies, Very Lazy, EPC* 
1 tsp Garlic, Very Lazy, EPC* 
1 tsp Ginger, Very Lazy, EPC* 
1 small Red Onion 
3-4 Spring Onions 
200g Tiger Prawns, Shelled 
100g Chinese Cabbage or Beansprouts 
1 tbsp Lime Juice (½ lime) 
1 tbsp Soy Sauce, Light 
1 tbsp Sweet Chilli Sauce 
50ml Chinese Rice Wine 
Method
Bring a pan of water to the boil; add the noodles; return to boil and simmer for 3-4 minutes. Drain and return to pan; drizzle with ½ tsp sesame oil and shake to coat. Set aside. 
Prepare the ingredients:
Peel and slice onion into half moons
Shred Chinese cabbage
Juice the ½ lime
Measure out all other ingredients 
Heat a wok (or large pan) over a hot heat; add remaining sesame oil; once smoking add the chillies, garlic, and ginger. Stir fry for half a minute. 
Next add the red onion, spring onions and prawns. Stir fry for 3-4 minutes (until prawns turn deliciously browned around the edges) 
Add the Chinese cabbage/beansprouts, lime juice, soy sauce, sweet chilli sauce, pre-cooked noodles and rice wine. Stir fry for a further 3-4 minutes or until noodles are heated through. 
Serve immediately! 
[br]: 17/08/06, 13:11Tuna Medley with Roasted Vegetables

Nutrition Information Per Serving
| 350 calories
| 12.5g fat | 23.9g protein
| 37.9g carb | 6.7g fibre

Ingredients
300g Potatoes, Old 
1 Large Courgette 
1 Small Aubergine 
1 Medium Yellow Pepper, Deseeded 
1 Tbsp Olive Oil 
½ Sachet Spice Mix, Cajun Potato Wedge, Schwartz*

1 Can/400g Tomatoes, Chopped 
150g Tuna Chunks in Brine, Drained 
35g Sundried Tomatoes 
160g Mushrooms 
2 Cloves Garlic 
3g Chillies, Very Lazy, EPC (or to taste!) 
Method
Bring the potatoes to the boil, reduce heat and simmer for 5-10 minutes. 
Pre-heat oven to 230oC / Gas Mark 8. 
Cut courgette, aubergine and pepper into wedges and place in roasting tray. 
Remove potatoes from heat, drain and slice into wedges, add to roasting tray. 
Drizzle with oil, sprinkle with spice mix, and roast in oven for approx. 15 minutes (or until tender). 
Meanwhile heat the chopped tomatoes, sundried tomatoes, mushrooms, tuna, chilli and garlic in a pan and simmer for approx. 12 minutes. 
Serve roasted vegetables with tuna/tomato sauce. Eat immediately!


ginger salmon stir fry
Ingredients

450g / 1 lb skinless Tartan Quality Mark salmon fillets, cut into strips
1 tsp cornflour
1 tbsp ginger wine
1 tbsp rice wine vinegar
1 tbsp dark soy sauce
2 tbsp sunflower oil
1 bunch spring onions, sliced diagonally
2.5cm/1 inch pieces stem ginger, peeled and coarsely grated
200g / 7oz carrots, cut into strips
1 yellow pepper, sliced

Serves 4

Preparation Time: 5 minutes
Cooking Time: 10 minutes

NUTRITIONAL INFORMATION

308 kilocalories
Carbohydrates : 6 g
Fat : 21g
Omega 3: 8g

Mix together the cornflour, ginger wine, vinegar and soy sauce, with 3 tablespoons cold water.

Heat the oil in a wok or large frying pan until hot, add the spring onions and ginger and cook for 30 seconds. Add the carrots and pepper and stir fry for 3 - 4 minutes. Add the salmon, cook for 3 - 4 minutes.

Add the sauce, stir and cook until the sauce thickens and starts to bubble and the vegetable take on a shine and the salmon cooked.

Serve with sesame oil tossed noodles.

[br]: 18/08/06, 09:57Summer Chicken Bake 

POINTS® value | 4.5
Servings | 2
Preparation Time | 15 min
Cooking Time | 50 min
Level of Difficulty | Easy

Ingredients

250 g potato(es), small, new, scrubbed 
250 g carrot(s), baby, scrubbed 
5 spray low-fat cooking spray 
2 sprig fresh rosemary 
300 g chicken breast, uncooked, skinless, boneless (2 breasts) 
50 g low-fat soft cheese 
1 clove garlic, small, crushed 
1 teaspoon lemon(s), rind, finely grated, (1/2 lemon) 
1 sprig fresh rosemary, finely chopped, (or use dried) 
100 g asparagus spears, trimmed 
1 pinch salt 
1/8 teaspoon pepper, black, freshly ground

Instructions

Preheat oven to 200°C / fan oven 180°C / Gas Mark 6.

Put the potatoes and carrots into a roasting dish and spray with low fat cooking spray, turning to coat them. Add the rosemary sprigs. Season with salt and pepper.

Transfer to the oven and roast for 15 minutes. Meanwhile, use a sharp knife to cut a pocket into the thickest part of each chicken breast. Mix together the soft cheese, garlic, lemon rind and chopped rosemary. Pack this mixture into the pockets in the chicken breasts. Close them up and secure with cocktail sticks.

Remove the roasting dish from the oven and position the chicken breasts on top. Spray with low fat cooking spray. Return to the oven and roast for 15 minutes.

Remove the roasting dish from the oven and arrange the asparagus spears in the roasting pan. Return to the oven for a further 15-20 minutes, or until the chicken is cooked. To check, insert a sharp knife into the thickest part of the chicken - the juices should run clear. Serve the chicken with the roasted vegetables.

[br]: 21/08/06, 08:48thought I would give it a quick shove!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Salmon With Mango Yogurt Sauce 

Serves 4 
Per serving 242 kcal/11.8g fat 
Preparation time 5 minutes 
Cooking time 10 minutes 
I
ngredients
4 x 10g (4oz) salmon steaks 
300ml (1/2pint) low fat yogurt 
1 tablespoon mango chutney 
1 tablespoon mild curry powder 
1 small red chilli, seeded and finely chopped 
1 tablespoon fresh coriander, chopped 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper

Method
Pre-heat your health grill until the indicator light goes out. 
Season the salmon steaks on both sides with salt and black pepper. 
Place the salmon steaks directly on the bottom plate, pull down the top plate and cook for 8-10 minutes. 
Combine the sauce ingredients together and spread over each piece of salmon. 
Serve with potatoes or rice or seasonal vegetables.

Savoury Rice with Ham

Serves 1 
Per serving 290 kcal/5.8g fat

Ingredients
50g (2oz) onion, chopped 
50g (2oz) mushrooms, chopped 
1 teaspoon tomato puree 
1 x 200g (7oz) can chopped tomatoes 
dash of Worcester sauce 
25g (1oz) [uncooked weight] rice 
115g (4oz) lean cooked ham, diced 
salt and freshly ground black pepper

Method
Dry-fry the onion and mushrooms in a non-stick pan. Add the tomato puree, tomatoes, Worcester sauce and the uncooked rice. Season lightly with salt and pepper, bring to the boil, cover and simmer gently until the rice is tender. 
Add the ham to the pan, raise the heat and continue cooking, uncovered, until the liquid has been absorbed. Stir the mixture occasionally so that the rice does not stick to the bottom of the pan. 
Check the seasoning and serve immediately.

Steamed salmon with sweet ginger

Serves 1 
Per serving 173 kcal/10g fat
Preparation time 10 minutes
Cooking time 10 minutes

1 teaspoon freshly chopped lemon grass
2 teaspoons lemon juice
1 teaspoon light muscavado sugar
½ teaspoon fresh ginger, finely chopped
1 teaspoon light soy sauce
1 teaspoon freshly chopped dill
1 salmon steak
Salt and freshly ground black pepper

Prepare the steamer placing the lemon grass in the flavour scenter. 
Fill basin with water. 
In a mixing bowl, combine the lemon juice, sugar, ginger, dill and soy sauce to form a glaze, season with salt and black pepper. 
Place the salmon into the bowl and toss in the glaze. 
Transfer the salmon to the steamer and steam for 8 minutes until just cooked. 
Serve with steamed cous cous, rice of potatoes and seasonal vegetables.

[br]: 29/08/06, 12:50now it is getting colder!!!!    

Thai Noodle Soup

Serves 1
Per serving 175 kcal, 4.1g fat 
Preparation time 20 minutes 
Cooking time 20 minutes

1 small shallot, finely sliced
1/4 teaspoons coriander seed
1/2 smoked garlic clove, crushed
1/2 teaspoon lemongrass, finely chopped

small piece fresh ginger, peeled and finely chopped
pinch of dried chilli flakes
pinch of ground turmeric
300ml, (1/2 pint) vegetable stock
25g (1oz) (dry weight) egg noodles
25g, (1oz) beansprouts
1 tablespoon virtually fat free Normandy fromage frais
mint leaves to garnish

In a large non-stick pan dry-fry the shallot until soft. 
Crush the coriander seed on a chopping board with the broad side of a chopping knife and add to the pan. 
Add the garlic and cook for 2-3 minutes, then add the lemongrass, ginger, chilli, turmeric and stir well to combine the spices. 
Add the vegetable stock and bring to the boil. 
Reduce the heat to a gentle simmer and add the noodles. 
Cook for 5-6 minutes until the noodles become soft, then remove from the heat and stir in the beansprouts and fromage frais. 
Just before serving, garnish with mint leaves.

Cream of Leek and Wild Mushroom Soup

Serves 4
Per serving 91kcals/1.6gfat 
Preparation time 10 minutes 
Cooking time 35-40 minutes

40g (1¾ oz) good quality dried wild mushrooms
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 teaspoon freshly chopped thyme
450ml (¾ pint) vegetable stock
4-5 young leeks, finely chopped
1 teaspoon finely grated lemon zest
1 tablespoon plain flour
450ml (¾ pint) skimmed milk
2 bay leaves
1 tablespoon freshly chopped parsley
Salt & freshly ground black pepper

Place the mushrooms, garlic, thyme and stock into a small saucepan and gently simmer for 10 minutes in order to soften the mushrooms. 
In a separate non-stick pan dry fry the leeks until soft. 
Add the lemon zest with 3 tablespoons of the mushroom stock. 
Sprinkle over the flour and cook out for 1 minute stirring well with a wooden spoon. 
Gradually add the mushroom stock with the contents of the saucepan along with the skimmed milk. 
Add the bay leaves and gently simmer for 20- 25 minutes until the mushrooms are soft and the soup has slightly thickened. 
Just before serving stir in the chopped parsley and correct the seasoning.

Pasta Vegetable Stew 

Serves 2

Per serving 283.6kcals, 4.39gfat

Preparation time 5 minutes

Cooking time 40 minutes

10g, (4oz) dry weight pasta shapes
1 vegetable stock cube
1 small red onion, finely chopped
1 clove garlic, crushed
110g (4oz) chestnut button mushrooms, sliced
150ml 1/4 pint tomato passata
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1 x mixed herb or basil, Herb stock cube
1 x 400g, (14oz) can chopped tomatoes
salt and black pepper

Herb stock cubes are a great stand by when you require a little added flavour to soups and sauces. Cooking times for the pasta will depend on the shape and size of the pasta.

Place the pasta in a large bowl with the stock cube and cover with boiling water. Cover the bowl with microwave film and cook on high power for 12- 14 minutes stirring occasionally. Allow to stand for 10 minutes. 
In a separate bowl, place the onion, garlic and mushrooms. Cook on high power for 5-6 minutes until soft. 
Add the tomato passata and cumin, return to the oven and cook on high power for 2 minutes. 
Add the herb stock cube mixing until dissolved and the chopped tomatoes. 
Add the cooked pasta and coat with the sauce, season with salt and black pepper and cook on high power for 5-6 minutes. Serve straight from the oven with a mixed salad to accompany.

Soup Au Pistou

SERVES 4 
PER SERVING 315 KCAL/5.3G FAT
PREPARATION TIME 15 MINUTES
COOKING TIME 60 MINUTES

50g (2oz) white beans, cannellini or haricot, soaked overnight
4 rashers smoked lean back bacon, cut into strips (optional)
4 small shallots, finely chopped
2 garlic cloves, crushed
4 large carrots, diced
2 large baking potatoes (approx. 175g/6oz), peeled and diced 
2 x 400g (2 x 14oz) cans chopped tomatoes
2 tablespoons small pasta shapes
2 teaspoons chopped fresh oregano
2-3 teaspoons vegetable stock bouillon powder
black pepper

After soaking the beans overnight, rinse well and place in a large saucepan with the bacon, shallots, garlic and carrots. Cover with water and bring to the boil. Reduce the heat and simmer gently for 30 minutes, topping up with water as required.

Add the potatoes, tomatoes, pasta and oregano. Taste the soup and add sufficient stock powder, adjusting the consistency with more water.

Continue to simmer for a further 25 minutes until the beans are soft.

Season well with black pepper and serve hot with crusty bread


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Grilled Tuna with Fresh Tomato Salsa

*POINTS® value | 3
Servings | 4
Preparation Time | 15 min
Cooking Time | 6 minLevel of Difficulty | Easy
Serve this delicious, colourful dish with steamed mixed veg for a complete meal. *

Ingredients
5 spray low-fat cooking spray 
4 medium steak tuna, (150g each) 
300 g cherry tomatoes, halved 
1 medium onion(s), red, chopped 
55 g parsley, chopped 
1 tablespoon capers 
1 tablespoon lemon(s), zest 
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
Instructions
1.	Heat a frying pan or grill coated with cooking spray over high heat. Cook tuna, turning once, until just cooked through, about 6 minutes. (Note: For rare tuna, cook for less time, if desired.)
2.	Meanwhile, in small bowl, combine remaining ingredients. Serve tuna with salsa dressing.

Summer Chicken Bake 

*POINTS® value | 4.5
Servings | 2
Preparation Time | 15 min
Cooking Time | 50 min
Level of Difficulty | Easymain meals | Make the most of fresh, seasonal flavours in this simple summer chicken bake*.

Ingredients
250 g potato(es), small, new, scrubbed 
250 g carrot(s), baby, scrubbed 
5 spray low-fat cooking spray 
2 sprig fresh rosemary 
300 g chicken breast, uncooked, skinless, boneless (2 breasts) 
50 g low-fat soft cheese 
1 clove garlic, small, crushed 
1 teaspoon lemon(s), rind, finely grated, (1/2 lemon) 
1 sprig fresh rosemary, finely chopped, (or use dried) 
100 g asparagus spears, trimmed 
1 pinch salt 
1/8 teaspoon pepper, black, freshly ground 
Instructions
1.	Preheat oven to 200°C / fan oven 180°C / Gas Mark 6.
2.	Put the potatoes and carrots into a roasting dish and spray with low fat cooking spray, turning to coat them. Add the rosemary sprigs. Season with salt and pepper.
3.	Transfer to the oven and roast for 15 minutes. Meanwhile, use a sharp knife to cut a pocket into the thickest part of each chicken breast. Mix together the soft cheese, garlic, lemon rind and chopped rosemary. Pack this mixture into the pockets in the chicken breasts. Close them up and secure with cocktail sticks.
4.	Remove the roasting dish from the oven and position the chicken breasts on top. Spray with low fat cooking spray. Return to the oven and roast for 15 minutes.
5.	Remove the roasting dish from the oven and arrange the asparagus spears in the roasting pan. Return to the oven for a further 15-20 minutes, or until the chicken is cooked. To check, insert a sharp knife into the thickest part of the chicken - the juices should run clear. Serve the chicken with the roasted vegetables.
Notes
Use fresh thyme instead of rosemary.

Sweet and Sour Prawns 

*POINTS® value | 6
Servings | 2
Preparation Time | 4 min
Cooking Time | 6 min
Level of Difficulty | Easymain meals | Both small cocktail prawns and large prawns work well in this recipe. *

Ingredients
125 g dried egg noodles 
1 spray low-fat cooking spray 
1 medium carrot(s), cut into matchsticks 
4 portion spring onions, sliced 
75 g petits pois 
160 g Sharwoods Sweet & Sour Sauce 
200 g peeled prawns, defrosted 
Instructions
1.	Cook the noodles for 4 minutes or according to the packet instructions.
2.	Meanwhile, using the cooking spray, stir-fry the carrot matchsticks ad spring onions in a non-stick frying-pan.
3.	Add the petits pois and sweet and sour sauce. Continue to stir-fry for a further minute.
4.	Add the prawns. It is important that the prawns are not overcooked, so just heat through.
5.	Serve the noodles topped with the prawn and vegetable mixture.

Tomato, Herb and Goat Cheese Spaghetti 

*POINTS® value | 4.5
Servings | 4
Preparation Time | 18 min
Cooking Time | 7 min
Level of Difficulty | Easymain meals | This light, refreshing meal is bursting with flavours: juicy tomatoes and fresh, aromatic herbs.*

Ingredients
80 g Baxters Fresh Chicken Broth, need 4 tbspn 
2 teaspoon garlic, minced 
300 g cherry tomatoes, quartered 
225 g corn spaghetti, cooked and kept warm 
2 tablespoon basil, fresh, minced 
3 tablespoon parsley, fresh, minced 
60 g goats cheese, crumbled 
1/8 teaspoon salt, or to taste 
1/8 teaspoon pepper, or to taste 
Instructions
1.	Heat 1 tablespoon of broth in a large nonstick frying pan over medium-high heat. Add garlic and sauté 2 minutes. Add cherry tomatoes and cook until just soft, about 1 minute. Add remaining broth and heat through.
2.	Place cooked pasta in a large bowl and add tomato mixture; toss to combine. Add herbs and goat cheese; toss to combine. Season to taste with salt and pepper.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Italian Shepherd's Pie 

Serves 4 
1 Serving 
400 kCal/9g Fat 
Preparation time 20 minutes 
Cooking time 30 minutes

Ingredients
450g (1lb) extra lean minced lamb 
1 medium red onion, finely chopped 
2 garlic cloves, crushed 
225g (8oz) chestnut mushrooms, finely sliced 
1 tbsp chopped fresh oregano 
2 tsps vegetable bouillon stock powder 
2 x 400g cans chopped tomatoes 
1kg (2lb) potatoes 
3 leeks, finely chopped 
8 sun-dried tomatoes (non-oil variety), finely chopped 
olive oil spray 
salt and freshly ground black pepper

Method
Preheat the oven to 200C, 400F, Gas Mark 6. Preheat a non-stick saucepan. 
Add the minced lamb, red onion and crushed garlic to the hot saucepan and brown quickly over a high heat. 
Add the mushrooms, oregano and stock powder to the pan, stirring well. Pour in the tomatoes and simmer gently for 20 minutes to allow the meat to cook and the sauce to reduce. 
Meanwhile, boil the potatoes in a saucepan of salted water until well cooked. Drain and mash well until smooth. Add the chopped leeks and sun-dried tomatoes and mix well. Season with salt and black pepper. 
Using a slotted spoon, place the meat mixture in the bottom of an ovenproof dish. Cover with the mashed potato mixture, smooth the top over with a fork and then spray lightly with olive oil spray. 
Place the dish in the oven and bake for 30-40 minutes until the shepherd's pie is golden on top. 
Serve the pie hot with a selection of fresh vegetables of your choice. 
[br]: 5/09/06, 13:55Cool Coronation Chicken

So much healthier than the regular version! For 2 servings, put 4 tbsp low fat plain yogurt into a bowl and stir in 1-2 tsp mild curry powder. Tear up 2 medium-sized cooked skinless, boneless chicken breasts and add to the bowl. Snip in 4 ready-to-eat dried apricots, add 1 tbsp sultanas and 1 small sliced banana. Stir gently and serve with a rice salad or crisp lettuce - or enjoy as a sandwich filling or on crispbread.

4½ POINTS® values per serving of curry / suitable for NoCount™ without the dried fruit

Salmon on Thai Broth - light and spicy!

Wow! This tastes SO good. For 2 servings, put 600ml (1 pint) chicken or vegetable stock into a wok. Add 4 shredded spring onions, a handful of sliced mangetout, 1 tsp chopped fresh ginger, 1 tsp chopped fresh red chilli, 2 tsp lemongrass (from a jar) and 2 dried ****** lime leaves. Sit 2 150g salmon fillets on top and simmer gently for 6-8 minutes. Serve in shallow bowls.

5 POINTS values per serving / suitable for NoCount if using stemmed lemongrass

Veggie Feast

No need to go hungry - just fill up on this! For 4 servings, put 2 chopped onions, 2 crushed garlic cloves, 2 chopped carrots and 2 x 400g cans of chopped tomatoes into a saucepan with 2 tbsp medium curry powder. Add 300ml (½ pint) vegetable stock, then simmer for 15 minutes. Add a 400g can of chick peas, 100g sliced green beans, 2 sliced courgettes, 50g frozen peas and 100g cauliflower or broccoli florets. Simmer for about 10 minutes or until tender, then serve.

2 POINTS values per serving / suitable for NoCount

Lamb with Cumin-Spiced Yogurt

For 4 servings, chop 4 lean lamb steaks (about 400g) into chunks. Fry in a non-stick frying pan with a couple of sprays of low fat cooking spray, then add 1 tsp cumin seeds, 2 crushed garlic cloves, 1 tsp grated fresh ginger and 1 chopped onion. Add 200ml chicken or vegetable stock and simmer for 10 minutes. Stir in 200g low fat plain yogurt and 1 tbsp chopped fresh mint. If the sauce curdles, thicken with 1 tsp of cornflour blended with a little cold water. Season, then serve with cooked rice or potatoes.

3 POINTS values per serving with cornflour / suitable for NoCount without cornflour

Easy Chicken Tikka

For 4 servings, put 200g low fat plain yogurt into a mixing bowl (not metal). Stir in 1 tbsp tikka curry powder and 500g whole or chopped skinless, boneless chicken breasts. Cover and marinate for at least 20 minutes. Cook under a hot grill for 10 minutes for chunks or 15 minutes for whole breasts, turning occasionally. If you like fresh coriander, add 2 tbsp to the yogurt mix.

2½ POINTS® values per serving / suitable for NoCount

Side Lines

Reduce your rice intake and fill up with an Indian-style Kachumber salad. Simply mix chopped tomatoes, onion, green chillies, cucumber and fresh coriander or mint for a very tasty side dish.

Zero POINTS values per serving / suitable for NoCount


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

like the chicken tikka sal, sounds nice and quick! [br]: 6/09/06, 10:32Feta and three bean salad 

POINTS® value | 4
Servings | 4
Preparation Time | 10 min
Cooking Time | 5 min
Level of Difficulty | Easy

light meals | Feta cheese tastes wonderful in this quick and tasty main course salad.

print e-mail to a friend add to Favourites

Ingredients

150 g green beans, fine, trimmed and sliced 
2 tablespoon lemon juice 
2 tablespoon tomato puree 
1 tablespoon parsley, chopped fresh, or chives 
1 portion spring onions, bunch, trimmed and sliced 
2 large tomato(s), chopped 
1 medium red green or yellow pepper(s), (yellow or red), deseeded and chopped 
1 large can cooked kidney beans, 410g, rinsed and drained 
50 g beansprouts, rinsed and drained 
100 g feta cheese, cut into chunks 
12 portion olives, in brine, pitted black or green 
1 pinch salt 
1 serving pepper, freshly ground, black 
1 tablespoon white wine vinegar, (or red)

Instructions

Cook green beans in lightly salted boiling water for 4 - 5 minutes, until just tender. Drain. Rinse with cold water to cool.

In a salad bowl, combine lemon juice, vinegar, tomato purée and parsley or chives.

Add all remaining ingredients to the bowl. Season with salt and pepper and toss to coat in the dressing. Cover and refrigerate.

[br]: 8/09/06, 14:34Chicken Salad with Creamy Green Chilli Dressing 

POINTS® value | 2.5
Servings | 4
Preparation Time | 25 min
Cooking Time | 10 min
Level of Difficulty | Easy

light meals | The creamy dressing is so good that you'll want to make twice the amount. Keep it in the fridge to use as a vegetable dip.

Ingredients

4 tablespoon lime(s), juice 
1 1/2 teaspoon ground cumin 
2 tablespoon fresh coriander, chopped 
1 clove garlic, large, chopped 
3 portion spring onions, sliced 
350 g chicken breast, uncooked, skinless, four pieces 
350 g cooked black beans, drained and rinsed 
1 medium red green or yellow pepper(s), preferably red, chopped 
150 g cherry tomatoes, cut in half 
1 portion lettuce, cos, sliced in 1cm pieces 
100 g fresh green or red chilli(s), pref. green, finely chopped 
1 small pot very low-fat plain yogurt 
1 tablespoon ground coriander 
1 bunch watercress, tough stems removed 
1 tablespoon lemon juice, fresh 
1 clove garlic

Instructions

Combine lime juice, cumin, chopped coriander and chopped garlic in a large resealable plastic bag. Add chicken, seal bag and shake to coat chicken. Allow to marinate for at least 15 minutes at room temperature or up to overnight in refrigerator.

Preheat grill to medium-high heat. Remove chicken from bag and discard marinade. Grill chicken until cooked through, about 4 to 5 minutes per side; set aside until ready to assemble salad.

Combine beans, red pepper, spring onions and tomatoes in medium bowl. Divide lettuce among 4 bowls or plates and top each with 1/4 of bean mixture.

To make dressing, combine remaining ingredients in blender or food processor; blend until smooth, about 3 to 4 minutes.

Slice cooled chicken on diagonal and divide among salads. Drizzle each serving with 1/4 of dressing.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Peppered steak with mushroom Yorkshires

Ingredients
4 Portobello field mushrooms
1 tsp olive oil
75g/3oz plain flour
1 egg, beaten
5 tbsp skimmed milk
For the steaks
4 x 100g/4oz sirloin or rump steaks, fat removed
1 tbsp Dijon mustard
2 tsp peppercorns, cracked
salt and freshly ground black pepper
mashed potatoes and gravy to serve

Method
1. Preheat the oven to 220C/425F/Gas 7.
2. Place a mushroom, stalk-side up, in each hole of a four-hole non-stick Yorkshire pudding tin. Season with salt and black pepper and drizzle a tiny spot of oil over each. Roast for 10 minutes.
3. Meanwhile, place the flour in a bowl, make a well in the centre and beat in the egg, milk and two tablespoons of water to make a smooth batter. Season with salt and black pepper.
4. Lift out the mushrooms from the tin, pour in the batter so it comes halfway up each mould, then carefully return each mushroom so it is surrounded by batter. Return to the oven for 20 minutes until risen and dark golden.
5. For the steaks, preheat a heavy griddle pan or non-stick frying pan. Season the steaks with salt and spread lightly with mustard. Sprinkle over the peppercorns, pressing them well into the steaks.
6. When the Yorkshires are nearly ready, cook the steaks for three minutes or so on each side until nicely browned but still a little pink in the centre.
7. Serve each steak with a Yorkshire pudding, mashed potatoes and gravy.

Silvana's herbed fat-free mash

Peel and cube white-skinned potatoes such as Maris Piper and boil in salted water until tender. Drain well and mash thoroughly, then beat in fat-free fromage frais or skimmed milk and a handful of chopped fresh herbs such as parsley, basil or chives, until smooth. Season well to taste.
To make an easy gravy

Silvana's easy gravy
Gravy granules can often be high in fat but old-style powders tend to be low. Alternatively, vigorously bubble a little red wine in a pan for five minutes or so then add a stock cube and water. Thicken either with dissolved cornflour or add a spoonful of redcurrant or cranberry jelly, then balance the sweetness with a splash of balsamic vinegar.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sweetcorn and Red Pepper Soup

Serves 4 
Per serving 50Kcal/1.1g fat 
Preparation time 10 minutes 
Cooking time 15 minutes

Ingredients
4 small shallots, finely chopped 
1 teaspoon paprika 
2 cloves smoked garlic, crushed 
2 red peppers, finely diced 
1 x 175g (6oz) can of sweetcorn, drained 
Pinch dried chilli flakes 
600ml (1pt) vegetable stock 
2 teaspoons cornflour 
1 tablespoon finely chopped chives.

Method
Preheat your Electric Wok on a high heat setting 
Dry fry the shallots in the wok until they are soft. Sprinkle over the paprika, add the garlic and cook for 1-2 minutes, stirring well. 
Add the peppers, corn and chilli and stir in the stock. Bring to the boil, then reduce the heat to a gentle simmer for 2-3 minutes. 
Slake the cornflour with a little cold water and add to the soup, stirring well to prevent any lumps forming. Cook for 5-6 minutes until the soup thickens slightly. 
Served garnished with chopped chives.

Italian Shepherd's Pie

Serves 4 
1 Serving 
400 kCal/9g Fat 
Preparation time 20 minutes 
Cooking time 30 minutes

Ingredients
450g (1lb) extra lean minced lamb 
1 medium red onion, finely chopped 
2 garlic cloves, crushed 
225g (8oz) chestnut mushrooms, finely sliced 
1 tbsp chopped fresh oregano 
2 tsps vegetable bouillon stock powder 
2 x 400g cans chopped tomatoes 
1kg (2lb) potatoes 
3 leeks, finely chopped 
8 sun-dried tomatoes (non-oil variety), finely chopped 
olive oil spray 
salt and freshly ground black pepper

Method
Preheat the oven to 200C, 400F, Gas Mark 6. Preheat a non-stick saucepan. 
Add the minced lamb, red onion and crushed garlic to the hot saucepan and brown quickly over a high heat. 
Add the mushrooms, oregano and stock powder to the pan, stirring well. Pour in the tomatoes and simmer gently for 20 minutes to allow the meat to cook and the sauce to reduce. 
Meanwhile, boil the potatoes in a saucepan of salted water until well cooked. Drain and mash well until smooth. Add the chopped leeks and sun-dried tomatoes and mix well. Season with salt and black pepper. 
Using a slotted spoon, place the meat mixture in the bottom of an ovenproof dish. Cover with the mashed potato mixture, smooth the top over with a fork and then spray lightly with olive oil spray. 
Place the dish in the oven and bake for 30-40 minutes until the shepherd's pie is golden on top. 
Serve the pie hot with a selection of fresh vegetables of your choice.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Korma curry

For 3-4 people

4 skinless chicken breasts cut into small pieces
1 chopped onion
1 tin of coconut milk
1 spoonful of brown sugar
1 tsp of oil to brown chicken and onions in
2 tablespoons curry paste (Patak's Madras curry paste is good or useally use a milder one if you like it really mild.
2 ounces of frozen garden peas (optional)

Method:

Gently fry the chicken, onions in the oil for about 3-4 minutes.  
Then add curry paste and cook for about a minute before adding in the sugar and coconut milk.  Bring to the boil then simmer until cooked (about 20 minutes).  If too mild add some more curry paste to suit your palate. 
If sauce is too thin then thicken with cornflour (I put 2 dessertspoons of cornflour in a small cup and add a little water to it to make a water paste, then add to the curry).

Serve with rice


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Butternut squash and spinach fritata
- to serve 4 (you can eat the leftovers cold the next stay) :  

boil cubes of BS in a pan of water
When tender add to a frying pan sprayed with a bit of oil or fry light and stir fry until golden
Add baby spinach until wilted and stir fry for another couple of mins
Then add 6 eggs which have been whisked with a tsp of dijon mustard and 1/4 pint of milk
Turn the heat to the lowest setting and leave alone for about 15 mins until it is setting on the bottom
When nearly done pop under a hot grill to set and brown the top.
Voila!!!

Nice with a salad with a drizzle of balsamic or vinagerette


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower this one is for you  

Really easy mushroom risotto 

Serves 4

Cooking time 10 to 30 mins

Ingredients
1 tbsp dried porcini mushrooms
Frylight
1 onion, chopped
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
225g/8oz chestnut mushrooms, sliced
350g/12oz arborio rice
150ml/¼ pint dry white wine
1.2 litres/2 pints hot vegetable stock
2 tbsp chopped fresh parsley
salt and freshly ground black pepper

Method
1. Soak the mushrooms in hot water for 10 minutes, then drain well. Heat the oil in a large, heavy based saucepan and add the onion and garlic. Fry over a gentle heat for 2-3 minutes, until softened. Add the mushrooms and fry for a further 2-3 minutes, until browned.
2. Stir in the rice and coat in the oil. Pour in the wine and simmer, stirring, until the liquid has 
been absorbed. Add a ladleful of the stock and simmer, stirring again, until the liquid has been absorbed. Continue adding the stock in this way, until all the liquid has been absorbed and the rice is plump and tender.
3. Roughly chop the soaked mushrooms and stir into the risotto, along with the parsley and salt and pepper.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thankyou my lovely


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Low Fat Christmas Cake

It has only 0.2mg of cholesterol and 225 calories per portion. It serves 12.

Ingredients
9oz mixed, dried fruit (sultanas, raisins & currants)
3oz glacé cherries
2oz mixed peel
8fl oz (1 cup) apple juice
1oz hazelnuts
2 tbs pumpkin seeds
2 chopped pieces of preserved stem ginger
Rind of 1 lemon, grated
4fl oz (1/2 cup) skimmed milk
4fl oz (1/2 cup) sunflower oil
8oz wholemeal self raising (cake) flour
2 tsp mixed spice
3 tbs brandy


For Decorating
Small amount of apricot jam
Whole preserved fruits


Method
1. Put the mixed dried fruit, mixed peel and cherries into a bowl and pour the apple juice over them. Leave to soak several hours, preferably overnight.

2. Lightly grease and line with a 7ins square cake tin with greaseproof paper. Preheat the oven to 150 deg C (300 deg F).

3. Put the hazelnuts, pumpkin seeds, preserved ginger, grated lemon rind, oil and milk into the bowl with fruit and stir well. Then stir in the brandy (use a different spirit like rum, if preferred).

4. Sieve (strain) the flour and mixed spice together then gradually stir into the fruit mixture.

5. Put the mixture into the cake tin (pan) and bake for about 90 minutes until golden brown. You can test it with a thin knife or skewer which will come out clean when the cake is cooked.

6. Cool on a wire rack.

To Decorate
1. Sieve (strain) the apricot jam, warm it slightly so it is a little runny, then brush over the top of the cake.

2. Cut the whole preserved fruits into attractive, reasonably big pieces, and then cover the top of the cake with them - the apricot jam will hold them in place.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh balls, just realised i brought my WW cookbook in yesterday and took it home again without posting some recipes i'd made!!!
Will try and remember tomorrow, sorry!! x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

glad it isnt just me loosing it. It comes to us all eventually


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sweet Potato Risotto 

POINTS® value | 4.5
Servings | 8
Preparation Time | 20 min
Cooking Time | 35 min
Level of Difficulty | Moderate

Ingredients

4 medium sweet potatoes, peeled and cut into bite-size pieces 
5 spray low-fat cooking spray 
2 medium onion(s), chopped 
2 clove garlic, minced 
450 g Sainsbury's Arborio Risotto Rice 
120 ml wine, dry white 
1/2 portion rocket, approx. half a bunch 
1 tablespoon fresh chives, chopped 
25 g parmesan cheese, freshly grated 
2 portion stock cube, chicken or vegetable, make up to 2 pints with hot water 
1 pinch salt 
1/8 teaspoon pepper, ground black

Instructions

Preheat oven to 200°C/180°fan/Gas Mark 4. Coat a baking sheet with cooking spray. Microwave sweet potato until almost tender, about 4 minutes. Place on the baking sheet and cook for about 20 minutes or until golden.

Spray a large frying pan with low fat cooking spray, add the onion, garlic and rice and cook for 2 minutes. Add the wine and let it bubble for 1 min. Add the hot stock (click here for a yeast and wheat free stock recipe) a ladle full at a time, repeating once the rice has absorbed the liquid. The total cooking time should be about 35 minutes.

Season with salt and freshly ground black pepper. Stir in the rocket and sweet potatoes and heat through. Sprinkle with chives and cheese to serve.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Baked Salmon with Spinach and Leeks (serves 4)

2 Leeks, washed trimmed and sliced
500g fresh baby spinach leaves
four 100g salmon fillets
1 tbsp olive oil
2 garlic cloves, peeled and chopped
juice of half a lemon
1 handful of fresh coriander to garnish


preheat oven to 200c
gently boil or steam leeks for 5 mins
place spinach leaves in a baking tin and top with leeks. place salmon on top
mix together the oil garlic and ginger and brush over salmon, pour over lemon juice
bake for 10 mins
garnish with coriander leaves ....yummy.....

AND its a Gillian Mckeith Recipe!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

This is delish!!!!  We had it last night (and I have just had leftovers for lunch) 

Aromatic Poached Chicken
Serves 4

4 skinless organic chicken breasts
1 veggie stock cube
1 stalk of lemon grass, cut into 2cm pieces
2 lime leaves
2cm piece fresh root ginger peeled and finely sliced
2 celery stalks, trimmed and sliced
1 leek trimmed and sliced
100g of shiitake mushrooms
1 bunch watercress, trimmed
100g beansprouts
3tbsp chopped fresh coriander

1)place chicken breasts in medium pan of water with the stock cube, lemon grass, lime leaves and ginger and bring to the boil
2)add celery and leek, lower the heat and simmer for 20 mins
3)add mushrooms and cook for further 2 minutes
4)remove from heat.  Take out chicken and diagonally slice
5)add the watercress, beansprouts and coriander to the pan
6)divide between 4 soup bowls and top with the sliced chicken.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

considering thats Gillian McKeith Sarah it sounds yummy!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

*ROAST BUTTERNUT SQUASH SOUP*

VERY LOW FAT AND 0 POINTS ON WEIGHT WATCHERS
165 cals per serving
serves 4
you can freeze
Ideal for lunches for work.

*Ingredients:*
3lb5oz butternut squash or pumpkin, peeled, de-seeded and cut into chunks
low fat cooking spray (eg fry light)
2 onions, sliced into thing wedges
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
½ teaspoon ground cloves
1 inch piece of fresh ginger, chopped roughly
2 pints vegetable stock
salt and pepper and parsley to garnish (optional)

Instructions:

- preheat oven to gas mark 6/200/fan oven 180, place the chopped butternut squash or pumpkin on a baking tray, spray with the fry light and roast for 30 mins until tender

- 10 mins before the above is ready heat a large saucepan and spray with the fry light. stir fry the onions with the spices and ginger until softened, adding a little water to prevent them sticking

- Add the roast squash/pumpkin and stock. Stir and bring to the boil and then turn down the heat and simmer for 5 mins or more

- Liquidise the soup in batches and poor back into pan. Season and heat through.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

SWEET POTATO AND CHILLI SOUP

175 cals per serving
1½ WW points per serving
Serves 4
Suitable for freezing

"This silky sweet and hot soup is just the thing for a cold wintry day" 

Ingredients:
low fat cooking spray
2 large onions, peeled and chopped roughly
2 garlic cloves, crushed
1-2 small red chillies, deseeded and chopped roughly (i use 2-3 chillis to make more spicy)
1lb 2oz sweet pots, peeled and chopped roughly
1lb 2oz carrots, peeled and chopped roughly
2 pints vegetable stock
salt and pepper

Instructions:

- spray a large saucepan with the low fat spray and then stir fry the onions and garlic until soft and golden, adding water if necessary to stop them sticking

- stir in the chillies and then add the sweet pots and carrots. cover with the stock. cover the pan and bring to the boil then simmer for 20 mins or until the veg is tender

- liquidise the soup and return to pan and season. Add water to get to the consistency you prefer


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

SALMON WITH ORANGE AND SOY SAUCE - From JMK

Serves 4 

4tbsp Tamari Sauce
zest and juice of 1 orange
2 cm piece of fresh root ginger, peeled and finely chopped
1 garlic clove, peeled and crushed
4 spring onions
four organic salmon fillets
1 orange finely sliced
200g mixed baby spinach, watercress and rocket leaves

1)Preheat oven to 200c
2)Mixed together the tamari,zest and juice of the orange, ginger, garlic and spring onions in a ovenproof dish.  Add salmon, cover in cling film and marinate in fridge for 30 mins, turning occasionally.
3)Uncover the dish and arrange the orange slices on top
4)bake for 10 - 15 mins
5)Arrange the salad leaves on the plates and top with salmon
Pour over cooking juices and serve with steamed veggie of your choice!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

CARROT AND ALMOND SOUP (ANOTHER GMK RECIPE!!!)

Serves 4
2 Onions, peeled and chopped
2 garlic cloves, peeled and chopped
6 carrots, trimmed peeled and sliced
2 celery stalks trimmed and chopped
1 vegetable stock cube
2-3 tbsp chopped fresh coriander, stalks reserved
2-3 tbsp chopped fresh parsley, stalks reserved
100g ground almonds

1) Place the onions, garlic, carrots and celery in a large saucepan.  Add 1.25 litres boiling water and the stock cube,  Bring to the boil and add the herb stalks.
2) Lower the heat and simmer for 30 minutes until veggies are tender
3)remove from the heat and allow to cool slightly.  Strain, reserving the stock.  Remove the herb stalks, then blend the veggies in a processor or with hand held blender until smooth.
4)Return the mixture to the pan and add the almonds and stock (enough to make a soup like consistency...I added it all bit by bit)
5)Reheat, then divide between 4 soup bowls and garnish with the coriander and parsley.......


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

laughing at me and you sarah both doing   !!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I hadn't noticed that


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Aubergine and Lentil Rogan Josh 

Serves 1 Per serving 255.3 kcal/3.29g fat 
Preparation time 20 minutes Cooking time 40 minutes

1 small aubergine, cut in half lengthways 
½ red onion, finely chopped 
1 clove garlic, crushed 
2 tablespoons red lentils 
300ml (1/2pint) of vegetable stock 
1 tablespoon tomato puree 
1 tablespoon rogan josh curry powder 
1 tomato, diced 
1 tablespoon chopped coriander 
Salt and black pepper

Pre-heat your oven to 200C, 400F, Gas mark 6. 
Using a dessert spoon, carefully scoop out the centre of one half of the aubergine and place on a chopping board. 
Put the shell face down on a non-stick baking tray and bake in a pre-heated oven for 10-15 minutes until soft. 
Meanwhile, preheat your Ultimate Wok on a medium setting. Chop the aubergine flesh with the other half into small dice and place in the wok with the onion and garlic. 
Turn regularly until the aubergine is browned all over, then set aside. 
Add the lentils, vegetable stock, tomato puree and curry powder to the wok, and simmer until the lentils are soft. 
Add the reserved aubergine mixture to the lentils and stir in the tomato and coriander, season with salt and black pepper. 
Placed the baked aubergine shell on a serving plate and pile the mixture into the centre. 
Serve hot with salad or vegetables.

Quick Chicken korma
Serves 4

Per serving 285kcals, 3.7gfat
Preparation time 15 minutes
Cooking time 20 minutes

4 skinless chicken breasts cut into chunks

2 medium onions, finely chopped

2 cloves garlic, crushed

1-2 tablespoons korma curry powder

1 vegetable stock cube, dissolved in 150ml (1/4)pint boiling water

1 tablespoon plain flour

300ml (1/2 pint) skimmed milk

1 tablespoon freshly chopped flat leaf parsley

2 tablespoons virtually fat free Normandy fromage frais

salt and freshly ground black pepper

To enable the flavours to develop and spices to cook out, curries generally require a good time to cook. These days with fine spice blends and curry pastes it is possible to speed up the process. If the spices have not been cooked out properly the dish will taste bitter and powdery.

Season the chicken pieces with salt and pepper and dry fry in a pre heated non stick pan for 6-7 minutes until they start to colour. Remove from the pan and set aside. 
Add the onions and garlic to the pan and cook gently until soft. Sprinkle over the curry powder and add 2 tablespoons of stock, mix well then add the flour and 'cook out' for one minute. 
Slowly and gradually add the remaining stock and milk stirring continuously to prevent any lumps forming. 
Return the chicken to the pan and add the parsley, simmer gently for 8-10 minutes to ensure chicken is fully cooked. Remove from heat, stir in the fromage frais and serve with boiled rice.

Indian Chicken Curry 

A quick and simple chicken curry recipe, low in fat but high in taste. This medium curry goes great with the Spinach Pilau and a dollop of mango chutney.

Nutrition Information Per Serving
| 272 calories
| 11.0g fat | 39.0g protein
| 6.2g carb | 0.4g fibre

Ingredients
1 tbsp Oil 
10g Butter 
3 Cloves Garlic, crushed 
1 Medium Onion, finely chopped 
2 tbsp Garam Masala 
1 tsp Ground Coriander 
½ tsp dried mint 
570g Boneless, Skinless Chicken Breast, diced 
200 ml water 
Method
Heat the oil and butter in a wok or large, heavy frying pan. Add the garlic and onion and stir fry for about 5 minutes until onion is golden. 
Stir in the garam masala, coriander and mint. Add the chicken and cook over a moderate heat for 5 minutes, stirring occasionally. 
Add the water, stir, and simmer without a lid for 10-15 minutes until the chicken is cooked and sauce has thickened. 
If you like fresh coriander, stir in a tablespoon, chopped, prior to serving.

African Curry with Brown Rice

1 cup brown rice

1 - 35-oz. can plum tomatoes, with their liquid

14 oz. (approx. 1 medium-large), unpeeled sweet potato, cut into ½-inch thick slices

½ c. thinly sliced onion

4 garlic cloves, peeled and crushed

1-2 Tbsp. curry powder

20 pitted prunes

1 c. coarsely chopped green onions

½ c. chopped fresh cilantro

2 Tbsp. peanut butter

Salt and pepper to taste

Bring 2 cups of water to a boil in a medium-sized saucepan. Stir in the rice, cover, reduce heat to low and cook 35 minutes. Turn off the heat, and let sit with the lid on for another 10-15 minutes.

Meanwhile, place the tomatoes and their liquid, the potatoes, onion, garlic and curry powder in a large saucepan. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat, reduce heat to medium-low, cover, and simmer about 20 minutes (or until the potatoes are tender).

Stir in the remaining ingredients, and cook stirring occasionally, about 10 minutes.

Divide the rice among 4 plates and top with the vegetable curry.

Serves 4 with 404 calories per serving, 6 g. fat; 0 mg. chol., 300 mg. sodium

Hearty Caribbean Sweet Potato Curry 

¾ lb pork tenderloin, trimmed and cut into ½-inch cubes (or use boneless, skinless chicken breast or tofu)

3 tsp. curry powder

1 tsp. salt

2 tsp. canola or olive oil

1 large onion, chopped

3 cloves garlic, minced

¼ tsp. red pepper flakes, or 2 jalapeno peppers, seeded and minced

2 large or three medium sweet potatoes, scrubbed and cut into ¾-inch chunks

1 - 14 ½-oz. can reduced sodium, fat free chicken broth

1 - 14 ½-oz. can diced tomatoes, undrained

freshly ground black pepper to taste

In a medium bowl, toss pork (chicken or tofu) with 1 tsp. curry powder and salt.

In a Dutch oven, heat 1 tsp. oil over high heat. Add meat or tofu and cook, stirring often, until browned on all sides, about 5 minutes. Transfer to a plate.

Reduce heat to medium-low and add remaining 1 tsp. oil to pot. Add onion, garlic and pepper(s); cook, stirring, until softened, 2-3 minutes. Stir in remaining 2 tsp. curry powder and cook for 1 minute more.

Add sweet potatoes, chicken broth and tomatoes and their juices and bring to a simmer. Cover and cook until sweet potatoes are tender and sauce has thickened, about 20 minutes.

Add reserved pork and cook until heated through, about 1 minute. Adjust seasoning with salt and pepper.

Serves 6, with 250 calories per serving, 4 g. fat, 35 mg chol., 675 mg. Sodium, 6 g fiber, and 40 g carb.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Lamb and pineapple curry 

Serves 
4 
Per serving 
193 kcal/7.4g fat

Ingredients
1 large onion, sliced 
1 garlic clove, crushed 
1 tablespoon plain flour 
1-2 tablespoons Madras curry powder 
12oz (350g) lean lamb, cubed 
1 tablespoon tomato purée 
1 pint (600ml) beef stock 
4oz (100g) canned pineapple cubes in natural juice, drained 
salt and freshly ground black pepper

Method
Preheat the oven to 180°C, 350°F, Gas Mark 4. 
Dry-fry the onion and garlic in a non-stick pan until soft. Place in a casserole dish. 
Mix the flour and curry powder together. Toss the lamb in this mixture then dry-fry until brown. Place in a casserole dish. 
Stir the remaining flour and curry mixture into the hot pan and cook for a minute. Add the tomato purée and a little stock, stirring well to loosen any mixture from the base of the pan. Gradually add the rest of the stock, stirring continuously, and bring to the boil. 
Pour the sauce over the lamb. Stir the pineapple cubes into the lamb curry and season to taste. Cover and cook in the oven for 1 hour or until the lamb is tender. 
Check the seasoning and adjust if necessary. Serve with boiled rice.

Chilli stuffed peppers

Serves 
4 
Per serving 
219 kcal/4.8g fat

Preparation time 
15 minutes

Cooking time 
70 minutes

Ingredients
2 red peppers 
2 yellow peppers 
75g (3oz) lean minced beef 
1 red onion, finely chopped 
2 garlic cloves, crushed 
1 beef stock cube, dissolved in 150ml (1/4 pint) boiling water 
12400g (14oz) can chopped tomatoes 
2 red chillies, seeded and finely chopped 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh mixed herbs 
12400g (14oz) can red kidney beans, rinsed 
50g (2oz) low-fat Cheddar cheese 
salt and freshly ground black pepper

Method
Preheat the oven to 200°C, 400°F, Gas Mark 6. 
Using a sharp knife, split the peppers lengthways and cut out the central core, including the seeds, and discard, leaving the stalk for easier handling. 
Place the peppers on a non-stick baking tray and season well with salt and black pepper. Roast in the oven for 15-20 minutes until soft. 
Preheat a non-stick frying pan, add the mince and dry-fry over a high heat until the meat changes colour. Drain through a metal sieve to remove as much fat as possible, then wipe out the pan with kitchen paper. 
Add the onion and garlic to the pan and dry-fry for 2-3 minutes until soft. Return the beef to the pan and add the remaining ingredients except the cheese. Bring to the boil, reduce the heat and simmer gently for 20-25 minutes until the meat is tender and the sauce has reduced. 
Spoon the beef mixture into the roasted pepper shells and top with the grated cheese. Return them to the oven for 10 minutes in order to heat through and melt the cheese. 
Serve hot with Mock guacamole (see recipe, page 295) and a crisp green salad.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sal - the indian chicken curry has pasted down about 5 times x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorted  thanks Flower


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks Sal....they look delish!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

MMmmm...Mmmmmmmm

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Vegetarian Chilli (another GMK recipe)

Serves 4 ( I always cook this much then I have leftovers for mine and DH's lunch or dinner the next day)

two 410g cans red kidney beans, drained and rinsed
260g canned sweetcorn, drained and rinsed
two 400g cans chopped tomatoes
1 onion peeled and cut into large chunks
2 courgettes, trimmed and sliced
100g frozen broad beans
1 garlic clove, peeled and chopped
1tsp ground cardamon
1tsp cinnamon
1tbsp tamari sauce
1tbsp of chopped fresh basil
1 handful of beansprouts
1 large beef tomato, roughly chopped
1 spring onion, trimmed and chopped

1) preheat the oven to 180C
2)Mix all the ingredients except the spring onion together in a large bowl.  Transfer to a large casserole dish and bake for 35 - 40 mins
3)Remove from the oven and serve garnished with the beansprouts and spring onions.  serve with brown rice.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

that sounds yummy Sarah 
i usually do mine with quorn, that would be a nice change. i bet kerry would like that x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry likes everything!!!

Only kidding but it does sound lovely


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

This is what I made DH for dinner last night and he has the leftovers for lunch today  

I must point out that GMK only says to eat pasta once in a while and it should be wheat free OR green pasta  

Pasta with roasted cherry tomatoes

Serves 2 
200g wheat free pasta
250g cherry tomatoes , halved
2tsp olive oil
4tsp chopped fresh basil
100g pine nuts
balsamic vinegar to dress

1)preheat the oven to 200C
2)place the pine nuts in a small pan over a low heat and toast, stiring frequently until golden in colour.  Set aside
3) Bring a medium pan of water to boil add the pasta and cook for 4 mins or until al dente
4)meanwhile place the cherry tomatoes on a baking sheet and drizzle with a little olive oil.  Roast for 4 minutes.
5)Drain the pasta, then toss with the tomatoes and their juices, the basil and toasted pine nuts.  Drizzle with balsamic vinegar and serve.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

That sounds delish sarah - green pasta?   What on earth!  actually her recipes have some tasty ingredients like this one with pine nuts, you wouldnt think some of them are low fat, but does she go off the principle of what you mix with certain foods?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yeh no protein with carbs......


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

BAKED BUTTERFLIED CHICKEN WITH SHIITAKE MUSHROOMS

Serves 4
1tbsp olive oil
4 skinless chicken breasts
125g shiitake mushrooms, trimmed
1 garlic clove, peeled and chopped
4 shallots, peeled and chopped
2tbsp chopped fresh parsley
1tbsp of veggie bouillon powder dissolved in 100ml hot water (or a veggie stock cube in 100ml)
12 cherry tomatoes
4 small sprigs thyme
4 small sprigs rosemary
1 lemon cut into wedges

1)preheat the oven to 200C
2) take a large piece of foil and oil the centre with a pastry brush
3)with a sharp knife carefully slice through the centre of chicken breast horizontally to form a pocket.  Do not cut all the way through
4)fill the pocket with the mushrooms, garlic, shallots and parsley.  Place on the oiled foil, draw up the sides and add the stock, cherry toms and sprig of thyme and rosemary.  Squeeze with lemon.
5)scrunch up the foil to seal everything in and place on a baking tray in the oven for 15 mins
6)remove from oven and allow to rest for 5 mins
7)transfer parcels to plates and serve with a large salad!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

That sounds yum! 

Sal...I do like everything!

Flower...the chili sounds delish!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

then maybe you will all be good while I am away


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Sal....we will try  

We had Fragrant Thai Veggie Curry last night and here is the recipe.....(I was not very keen on it but DH loved it - I missed meat in it!!!!)

400ml can of coconut milk
half teaspoon ground coriander
half teaspoon ground cumin
2 ****** lime leaves
2 cm piece fresh root ginger peeled and sliced
2 stalks of lemon grass, cut into 2cm pieces
2tbps chopped fresh coriander
100g sugar snap peas
half a red pepper deseeded and diced
half a yellow pepper deseeded and diced
100g baby corn halved lengthways
1 aubergine, trimmed and chopped
2 courgettes, trimmed and chopped
2 spring onions, trimmed and finely sliced
1 handful of bean sprouts
fresh basil leaves

1) Heat the coconut milk in a wok until boiling then add the spices, lime leaves, ginger, lemon grass and coriander.  Cook for 2 -3 minutes on a high heat.
2) Add the peas, peppers, baby corn, aubergine and courgettes and cook for a further 3 -4 minutes or until the veggies are just cooked.
3) Sprinkle on the spring onions, beansprouts and basil and serve immediately from the wok with brown rice.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I have got a couple more recipes to add but forgot them today   I made a very yummy tuscan bean soup on Friday!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

That sounds nice, love beany things!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Pumpkin Cheesecake Slices 

POINTS® value | 2.5
Servings | 18
Preparation Time | 20 min
Cooking Time | 50 min
Level of Difficulty | Moderate

cakes & bakes | Serve these rich, creamy bars with a hot cup of mulled cider for a Halloween treat. Bake and refrigerate for up to three days before serving.

Ingredients
450 g pumpkin, (1/2 lb) 
225 g low-fat digestive(s) 
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon 
40 g polyunsaturated margarine, (1½oz) 
200 g low-fat soft cheese, (7 oz) 
200 g caster sugar, (7 oz) 
150 g 0% fat Greek yogurt 
1 1/2 teaspoon spices, mixed 
2 large egg(s), beaten

Instructions
1.	Peel and chop the pumpkin. Place in a large pan with 5 tbsp water, cover, bring to the boil and simmer for 20 mins. Drain thoroughly and mash or liquidise, then leave to cool.
2.	Preheat oven to Gas Mark 3 / 170ºC / 150ºC fan / 325ºF. Line a 18cmx28cm (7x11 in) baking tin with baking parchment.
3.	Place the biscuits and cinnamon in a food processor and grind to fine crumbs or place in a plastic bag and crush with rolling pin. Set aside.
4.	Melt margarine in a small pan, add the biscuit crumbs and mix together. Press evenly into the tin and refrigerate until required.
5.	Beat together the low fat soft cheese, sugar, yogurt, spice and eggs until smooth. Stir in the cooled pumpkin.
6.	Pour pumpkin mixture on top of biscuit base and spread evenly .
7.	Bake until set at edges, about 30 minutes. (Note: The very centre will be a little loose.) Cool completely and refrigerate overnight before cutting into 18 pieces and serving.

Pumpkin, Ginger and Apple Soup 

POINTS® value | 0
Servings | 4
Preparation Time | 10 min
Cooking Time | 30 min
Level of Difficulty | Easy

main meals | This soup is perfect for autumn, so enjoy and get into the spirit of the season!

Ingredients
10 spray low-fat cooking spray 
1 medium onion(s), chopped 
1 medium apple(s), chopped 
1 small carrot(s), chopped 
2 teaspoon grated ginger root 
450 g pumpkin, deseeded and chopped 
2 portion stock cube, made up with 1.5 pints of hot water 
1/4 teaspoon spices, either allspice or nutmeg 
1 pinch salt, and freshly ground black pepper 
1 teaspoon parsley, chopped, to garnish

Instructions
1.	Heat the cooking spray in a large saucepan and sauté the onion, apple and carrot for 3 - 4 minutes, until softened. Add the ginger and stir well.
2.	Add the pumpkin and stock to the saucepan. (If you are wheat or yeast intolerant, click here for a fresh stock recipe.) Bring to the boil, then simmer gently without a lid for 20 minutes, until the vegetables are tender.
3.	Transfer the soup to a blender or food processor and blend for 15 seconds, or until smooth. Return to the saucepan, reheat and season to taste with allspice or nutmeg, salt and pepper. Serve, sprinkled with chopped fresh herbs.
Notes
If you cannot find pumpkin, try using butternut squash instead

Autumn Vegetable Gratin 

POINTS® value | 1.5
Servings | 4
Preparation Time | 10 min
Cooking Time | 30 min
Level of Difficulty | Moderate

light meals | As the weather turns colder, warm up with this filling dish.

Ingredients
250 g pumpkin, rind and seeds removed, flesh diced 
350 g No Point vegetables, root veg like carrots, swede (not parsnips) 
1 clove garlic, crushed 
125 ml sherry, medium 
1 level tablespoon cornflour 
1 teaspoon fresh or dried herbs, mixed 
1 pinch salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
1 tablespoon parmesan cheese, grated 
1 tablespoon fresh breadcrumbs

Instructions
1.	Place all the pumpkin, root vegetables and garlic in a saucepan and cover with water. Bring to the boil and simmer until all are tender. This will take about 20 minutes depending on your choice of root vegetables.
2.	Preheat the grill to high.
3.	Drain the vegetables, reserving the cooking water.
4.	Place the vegetables in a gratin dish.
5.	Add enough of the vegetables stock to the sherry to make 400ml (14fl oz).
6.	Heat the sherry stock. Mix the cornflour with a little cold water and add it to the stock. Cook until slightly thickened.
7.	Add the herbs and season well. Pour over the vegetables.
8.	Sprinkle the parmesan and breadcrumbs over the top of the gratin.
9.	Grill for about 10 minutes until brown on top.

NB. Vegetarians should use vegetarian parmesan

Mini Pumpkin Pies  
POINTS® value | 2
Servings | 12
Preparation Time | 20 min
Cooking Time | 30 min
Level of Difficulty | Moderate

cakes & bakes | These individual pumpkin pies are a real Halloween treat and at a POINTS value of 2, you can afford to indulge!

Ingredients
175 g flour, plain 
75 g polyunsaturated margarine 
500 g pumpkin, peeled and cut in chunks 
1 teaspoon cinnamon, plus extra for dusting 
2 teaspoon spices, mixed 
75 g muscavado sugar, dark brown 
250 g quark

Instructions
1.	To make the pastry, sift the flour into a bowl, add the margarine and use a round ended knife to cut the margarine into smaller pieces. Rub the margarine into the flour using your fingertips until it resembles breadcrumbs. Add 3-4 tbsp cold water and bring the mixture together to make a dough. Cover with cling film and chill for at least 20 mins or until required.
2.	To make the filling, put the chopped pumpkin in a saucepan and add 150ml water. Bring to the boil, cover and simmer for 10 mins or until tender. Drain thoroughly, return to the pan and use a hand blender to blend until smooth. Alternatively blend in a food processor or liquidiser. Stir in the spices and sugar and leave to cool.
3.	Once cool mix in the Quark. Preheat the oven to Gas Mark 6/200°C/fan oven 180°C. Roll out the pastry to ½ cm and cut 12 x 8cm fluted circles to fit a deep patty or muffin tin. Don't expect the pastry to reach the top. Spoon the pumpkin mixture in to each tart until quite full and bake for 15-20 mins until the pastry is golden and mixture set. Leave to cool in the tin for 5 mins before carefully transferring to a wire rack to cool.
Chef Tips
Try serving each with a tablespoon of 0% fat Greek yogurt sweetened with a teaspoon of sifted icing sugar, making a POINTS value of 3.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sounds delish


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

This is what we had last night 

Mackerel with Pine Nuts and Parsley

Serves 4
4 Whole Mackeral, scaled and gutted
1 garlic clove, peeled and sliced
4tbsp chopped fresh parsley
8 lemon slices

Filling:
4 String Onions, trimmed and chopped
3 tbsp roughly chopped pine nuts
3 tbsp chopped fresh parsley
zest of 1 lemon
1 garlic clove, peeled and chopped

Garnish:
1 handful mixed salad leaves
6 cherry toms 
1/2 cucumber, sliced
Half a yellow pepper, deseeded and finely sliced
4 lemon wedges

1) Preheat the grill as high as possible.  Cover the grill pan is aluminium foil.
2)With a sharp knife make 2 incisions in the side of each mackerel.  Fill the incisions with garlic and parsley and place on the tray.
3)Combine the filling ingredients together in a small bowl and use to stuff the cavity of the fish.
4)Arrange the lemon slices over the fish.  Place under a hot grill and cook for 4 minutes.  Turn Fish over and repeat on the 2nd side.
5)Remove from under the grill and allow to rest for 5 mins.  Divide the salad garnish and lemon wedges between 4 plates, add the mackerel and serve


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Tuscan Bean Soup (We had this Friday Night and Saturday Lunch time!)

Serves 4
2 onions, peeled and roughly chopped
2tsp olive oil
2 celery stalks, trimmed and chopped
1 leek, washed, trimmed and chopped
6 garlic cloves, peeled and chopped
1tsp dried oregano
1tbsp freshly chopped basil
400g can tinned tomatoes
1tbsp fresh chopped parsley
410g can of no - salt mixed beans, drained and rinsed

FOR the Salsa
1tbsp chopped yellow pepper
1tbsp chopped green pepper
1tbsp chopped red onion

1) Place the Onion in a saucepan with the olive oil and 1 tablespoon of water and cook for 2 - 3 Minutes. Add the celery and leek and cook for a further 3 - 4 minutes.
2)Add the garlic and oregano, cook for 2 minutes, then add the basil and tomatoes and cook for a further 5  minutes.
3)Add 250ml boiling water and the chopped parsley and cook for 5 more minutes, then add the beans.
4)Make the salsa by mixing the peppers and onions together.
5) Divide the soup into bowls and serve garnished with the pepper salsa


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Goats Cheese Salad with Roasted Tomatoes, Peppers and Rocket

Serves 4
4 Red Peppers, deseeded and halved
12 cherry tomatoes
2tsp olive oil
125 g goats cheese, crumbled
2tbsp pine nuts
200g Rocket
2tbsp chopped fresh basil

1)Preheat the oven to 200c
2)place the peppers (cutside up) and tomatoes on a baking tray, drizzle with olive oil and roast for 10 mins.  Sprinkle the goats cheese inside the peppers and cook for  a further 5 minutes.
3)Scatter over the pine nuts and return to the oven for 5 more minutes.
4 arrange the rocket on 4 plates and top with the peppers and tomatoes.  Serve Garnished with the fresh basil.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

That last one sounds fab Sarah! I'm gonna print it off


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mushroom Potatoes 


  POINTS® value |  2.5
Servings | 2
Preparation Time | 5 min
Cooking Time | 10 min
Level of Difficulty | Easy

light meals | Serve with Worcestershire Sauce for extra tang - or leave it out if you prefer. 





  
Ingredients 


350 g potato(es), 2, baking 
300 g mushrooms, (10.5oz) canned, cooked and sliced 
50 g low-fat soft cheese, (1.75oz) 
1 teaspoon worcestershire sauce 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, freshly ground 


Instructions 


Cook the baking potatoes for 10-12 minutes in the microwave or for 1-1½ hours in a conventional oven at Gas Mark 6/200°C/400°F.


Mix the mushrooms with the soft cheese and season with the Worcestershire sauce and black pepper.


Slit open the jacket potatoes and top with the cheese mixture to serve.


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Kerry, I am new but just wanted to say thank you for putting those fab looking recipes on!  I have just joined Slimming World to try and help the Clomid along so will put some good recipes on as soon as I find them! 

Sarah xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Sarah
heres the link to the diet thread hunny http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73589.0

any recipes greatfully received!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Chicken Fried Rice 

POINTS® value | 2
Servings | 6
Preparation Time | 20 min
Cooking Time | 13 min
Level of Difficulty | Easy

salads & side dishes | Chopsticks are optional for this lightened-up Chinese favourite. For a burst of colour, toss in any leftover veggies you have in the fridge.

Ingredients
5 spray low-fat cooking spray 
4 portion egg white 
50 g spring onions, chopped, green and white parts 
2 clove garlic, medium, minced 
350 g chicken breast, uncooked, skinless, boneless, diced (12 oz) 
65 g carrot(s), chopped 
320 g rice, cooked, brown or white, kept hot 
65 g petits pois, frozen green peas, thawed 
3 tablespoon soy sauce

Instructions
1.	Coat a large nonstick frying pan with cooking spray and set pan over medium-high heat. Add egg whites and cook, until scrambled, stirring frequently, about 3 to 5 minutes. Remove from pan and set aside.
2.	Off the heat, recoat frying pan with cooking spray and place back over medium-high heat. Add spring onions and garlic; sauté 2 minutes. Add chicken and carrots; sauté until chicken is golden brown and cooked through, stirring frequently, about 5 minutes.
3.	Stir in reserved egg whites, cooked brown rice, peas and soy sauce; cook until heated through, about 1 minute. Divide equally to serve.

Sweet and Sour Chicken 

POINTS® value | 4.5
Servings | 4
Preparation Time | 10 min
Cooking Time | 17 min
Level of Difficulty | Easy

| A delicious and healthy version of this takeaway favourite.

Ingredients
1 spray low-fat cooking spray 
1 medium onion(s), peeled and sliced 
160 g dried rice, long grain 
500 g chicken breast, uncooked, skinless, (4 x 125g breasts) 
2 medium carrot(s), peeled and thinly sliced in sticks 
225 g pineapple, can, chunks in natural juice 
2 tablespoon tomato puree 
3 tablespoon vinegar, malt 
1 tablespoon muscavado sugar 
2 tablespoon soy sauce, dark

Instructions
1.	Spray a frying pan with the low-fat cooking spray, add the onion and cook, stirring for 5 minutes over a medium heat, until softened. Meanwhile cook the rice according to pack instructions, drain and rinse in hot water.
2.	Cut the chicken into bite size chunks and add to the pan. Cook, stirring occasionally for 5 minutes until golden on all sides.
3.	Add the carrots, pineapple and juice, tomato puree, vinegar, sugar and soy sauce, bring to the boil, reduce the heat and simmer for 5 minutes until the chicken is tender. Serve immediately with the rice.
Chef Tips
This homemade sweet and sour will satisfy your take-away cravings. Substitute Quorn fillets, if you like, for a delicious vegetarian alternative.(Please note that "Points Before" are based on a an "average" take-away portion)

Cheeseburger with Fries 

POINTS® value | 7.5
Servings | 2
Preparation Time | 25 min
Cooking Time | 45 min
Level of Difficulty | Easy

main meals | Fast food gets a facelift in this recipe. With a few ingredient switches and creative cooking techniques, we've halved the calories and fat in this cheeseburger.

Ingredients
1 medium portion potato(es), (use 2 potatoes) 
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
175 g extra-lean beef mince 
1 small onion(s), red, finely chopped 
1 clove garlic, crushed 
2 tablespoon parsley, flat-leaf, finely chopped 
3 tablespoon dried breadcrumbs 
1 portion egg white, beaten lightly 
2 medium burger bun, wholemeal 
4 small leaf lettuce 
1 medium tomato(s), sliced 
20 g half-fat cheddar cheese, grated

Instructions
1.	Preheat oven to 230°C/450°F/Gas Mark 8. Coat a baking sheet with cooking spray.
2.	Cut potatoes into wedges; boil, steam or microwave until tender. Place wedges, skin side down, on prepared baking sheet; sprinkle with combined pepper and salt. Bake until lightly browned and crispy, about 30 minutes.
3.	Combine beef, onion, garlic, parsley, breadcrumbs and egg white in a small bowl; shape into 2 patties.
4.	Cook patties in a nonstick pan over medium heat, turning once, until browned and cooked through. Top each patty with 1 tablespoon cheese, place on baking sheet and bake in already heated oven until cheese is melted.
5.	Place patties on rolls and top with lettuce and tomato. Serve with potato wedges.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

thought we could do with the help!!!!!!

Citrus Pappardella Stir-Fry (v)

Serves 4 
Per serving: 199 kcals / 1.6g fat 
Preparation time 10 minutes 
Cooking time 20 minutes

Ingredients

175g (6oz) Pappardella or Ribbon Pasta 
1 vegetable stock cube 
150ml (1/4pt) orange juice 
8 spring onions 
1 garlic clove, crushed 
1 red pepper, seeded and finely sliced 
115g (4oz) mange tout 
1 x 2.5cm (1in) piece of fresh ginger, peeled and finely chopped 
2 teaspoons light soy sauce 
Juice of 1 lime 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper

Method

Cook the pasta in a pan of boiling water containing the vegetable stock cube. Drain, return the pasta to the pan and pour the orange juice over. 
Heat a non-stick wok or large frying pan. Dry-fry the onions and garlic with the pepper for 1-2 minutes. Add the mange tout and ginger and continue to cook over a high heat for a further minute. Pour in the pasta and juice, add the soy and lime juice and toss all the ingredients together. Season with black pepper and a little salt if required. 
Once the pasta is heated through, transfer to a warmed serving dish and serve immediately.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Marinated broccoli and pepper stirfry and noodles (V)

Serves 4 
Per serving 
298 kcal/5.4g fat

Preparation time 
10 minutes

Marinating time 
10 minutes

Cooking time 
20 minute

Ingredients

225g (8oz) broccoli florets 
2 medium red peppers 
225g (8oz) Chinese noodles 
225g (8oz) beansprouts for the marinade 
1 red onion, finely sliced 
2 garlic cloves, crushed 
122.5cm (1in) piece fresh ginger, finely chopped 
3 tablespoons orange juice 
1 tablespoon light soy sauce 
1 teaspoon sesame seeds 
1 teaspoon finely chopped chilli

Method
Combine all the marinade ingredients in a large bowl. 
Break the broccoli into bite-size pieces. Remove the seeds from the peppers and slice the peppers into thin strips. Add the broccoli and peppers to the marinade and mix well. Leave for 10 minutes. 
Meanwhile, place the noodles in a heatproof bowl and cover with boiling water. Allow them to stand for 5 minutes. 
Preheat a non-stick wok. Remove the vegetables from the marinade, reserving the marinade. Stir-fry the marinated vegetables for 5-6 minutes until they start to soften. Add the beansprouts and cook for a further 2-3 minutes. 
Drain the noodles and place in a saucepan. Add the reserved marinade and bring to the boil, combining well. 
Serve the vegetables and noodles immediately with a crisp salad.

Spicy tomato king prawns 

Serves 4

Per serving 
58 kcal/0.5g fat

Ingredients

1 medium onion, finely diced 
2 garlic cloves, crushed 
1 red pepper, seeded and finely diced 
20 medium uncooked king prawns, peeled 
2 14oz (2 400g) cans chopped tomatoes 
2 teaspoons chilli sauce 
1 teaspoon lemon grass 
1 tablespoon bouillon stock powder 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley 
salt and freshly ground black pepper

Method

Dry-fry the onion and garlic in a non-stick frying pan. Add the red pepper and cook for a further minute. Add the prawns and quickly seal (do not overcook). Cover with the tomatoes. Add the chilli sauce, lemon grass and the bouillon stock powder. Bring the sauce to the boil, and simmer for 1-2 minutes until the prawns are cooked through. Season well with salt and black pepper. 
Just before serving, sprinkle with the parsley. Serve with boiled rice.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Spicey Tomato Pasta Sauce

Fry 2 cloves of garlic in a little olive oil, add 1 tsp of dried  red chilli  flakes or 2 if you like more spice   and 2 tsp of dried oregano.  Then add 3 tins of plum tomatoes and stir in gently (do not break the tomatoes up at this point) bring to the boil and then turn the heat down and simmer for 1 hour.

After 1 hour, add 2 tbsp of red wine vinegar and 2 handfuls of fresh basil and stir in whilst breaking up the plum tomatoes.....serve with pasta.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Whilst looking for ideas of what to cook for tea, just found one that sounds really nice:-

  bowties with wild mushrooms, baby spinach and pine nuts  


POINTS® Value: 6
Servings:  4
Preparation Time:  25 min
Cooking Time:  20 min
Level of Difficulty:  Moderate  
Tender pasta smothered in rich mushroom gravy, spruced up with Parmesan and pine nuts. With a calorie count this low we must be dreaming! 


Ingredients
1/2 oz dried mushrooms, porcini or ****ake 
1 cup water, boiling 
8 oz uncooked bow ties 
2 tsp olive oil 
2 cup cremini mushrooms, sliced 
1 Tbsp cornstarch 
1/4 cup water, cold 
1/8 tsp table salt, or to taste 
1/8 tsp black pepper, or to taste 
5 cup spinach, baby leaves 
2 Tbsp grated Parmesan cheese 
2 medium garlic clove(s), minced 
2 Tbsp pine nuts, lightly toasted 

Instructions

Place dried mushrooms in a medium bowl and cover with 1 cup boiling water. Let stand 15 minutes. Drain mushrooms through a paper towel-lined sieve, reserving soaking liquid. Rinse mushrooms to remove any leftover grit and chop into small pieces; set mushrooms and soaking liquid aside.


Meanwhile, cook pasta according to package directions without added fat or salt. Transfer to a large bowl and cover with foil to keep warm.


Heat oil in a large saucepan over medium heat. Add garlic and fresh and dried mushrooms and cook until fresh mushrooms wilt and release juice, 3 to 5 minutes.


Dissolve cornstarch in 1/4 cup cold water and add to skillet with the reserved mushroom soaking liquid. Simmer 1 minute, until sauce thickens. Season to taste with salt and pepper.


Pour hot mushroom sauce over pasta, add spinach and toss to combine (hot sauce will wilt spinach leaves).


Add Parmesan and pine nuts and mix well. Yields about 1 1/2 cups per serving.  

Mmmmmmm, and another:-

Eggplant Parmigiana  


POINTS® Value: 3
Servings:  4
Preparation Time:  15 min
Cooking Time:  30 min
Level of Difficulty:  Moderate  
We slimmed down this fattening favorite. Baking the eggplant gives the dish a crispy texture without the fat that comes from frying. 


Ingredients
1 sprays cooking spray 
1/3 cup seasoned bread crumbs, Italian-style 
1 Tbsp grated Parmesan cheese 
1 tsp Italian seasoning 
1/4 tsp garlic powder 
1 medium raw eggplant 
2 large egg white(s), lightly beaten 
1 cup canned tomato sauce 
1/2 cup part-skim mozzarella cheese, shredded 

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350°F. Coat an 8 x 8 x 2-inch baking dish with cooking spray; set aside.


Combine bread crumbs, Parmesan cheese, Italian seasoning and garlic powder in a medium-size bowl; set aside. Remove skin from eggplant and trim off ends; slice eggplant into 1/2-inch-thick slices.


Dip eggplant first into egg whites and then into bread crumb mixture. Bake eggplant on a nonstick cookie sheet until lightly browned, about 20 minutes, flipping once.


Place a layer of eggplant on bottom of prepared baking dish, then add 1/3 of tomato sauce and 1/3 of mozzarella cheese. Repeat with 2 more layers in same order. Bake until cheese is melted and sauce is bubbling, about 10 minutes more. Slice into 4 pieces and serve. 

And another:-

Chicken Parmigiana Sandwich 


POINTS® Value: 6
Servings:  4
Preparation Time:  10 min
Cooking Time:  25 min
Level of Difficulty:  Easy  
Our "You won't believe you're on a diet" recipe series concludes with this Italian classic. 


Ingredients
1/4 cup fat-free Italian salad dressing 
1/3 cup seasoned bread crumbs 
1 pound uncooked boneless, skinless chicken breast, four 4-oz pieces 
1/2 cup canned tomato sauce 
1/4 cup part-skim mozzarella cheese, shredded 
8 slices reduced-calorie bread, Italian-style, toasted 

Instructions

Preheat oven to 400°F. Coat a baking pan with cooking spray.


Place Italian dressing and bread crumbs in separate shallow bowls. Dip chicken in dressing and turn to coat; dip chicken in bread crumbs and turn to coat.


Place chicken in prepared pan and bake for 15 minutes. Top with tomato sauce and cheese and bake until chicken is no longer pink, about 10 minutes more.


Place each chicken breast on 1 slice of bread; top with remaining slices of bread and serve. 


Mmmmmm, think I've decided on Mexican tonight:-

Baked Turkey and Jack Cheese Chimichangas  


POINTS® Value: 5
Servings:  8
Preparation Time:  20 min
Cooking Time:  30 min
Level of Difficulty:  Moderate  
No need to fry this traditional Mexican dish: Simply bake until the tortillas are lightly browned and crisp. Serve with spicy salsa and a dollop of sour cream. 


Ingredients
2 sprays cooking spray 
1/2 pound uncooked ground turkey breast 
16 oz fat-free canned refried beans 
1 3/4 cup salsa 
4 1/2 oz canned green chili peppers, mild, drained and diced 
1 tsp chili powder 
3 Tbsp scallion(s), thinly sliced 
1 cup shredded reduced-fat Monterey Jack cheese 
8 large burrito-size wheat flour tortilla(s) 
1 cup salsa 
1/2 cup fat-free sour cream 

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350ºF. Coat a large skillet with cooking spray. Coat a 13 X 9 X 2-inch baking dish with cooking spray.


Add turkey to skillet and cook over medium-high heat until lightly browned, about 5 minutes. Drain any excess liquid from pan and then add beans, 1 3/4 cups of salsa, chili peppers, chili powder and scallions. Cook until heated through, about 3 minutes; stir in cheese.


Meanwhile, wrap tortillas in foil; warm in oven for 10 minutes.


Assemble chimichangas by spooning about 1/2 cup of turkey mixture onto each tortilla; fold in sides and roll up.


Place chimichangas in prepared baking dish. Bake uncovered until tortillas are crisp and browned, about 20 minutes. Serve each topped with 2 Tbsp of salsa and 1 Tbsp of sour cream.


Flavor Booster: Mexican and Central American food stores often sell epazote, a pungent herb with a taste similar to cilantro. Sprinkle 1 Tbsp of chopped fresh epazote or cilantro over the finished dish. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Grilled Beef Fajitas    

POINTS® Value: 4
Servings:  4
Preparation Time:  15 min
Cooking Time:  15 min
Level of Difficulty:  Easy  
The smoky taste of grilled beef goes perfectly with sweet onions and spicy salsa in this easy meal. 


Ingredients
2 medium onion(s), Vidalia, thickly sliced 
2 medium summer squash, yellow, sliced lengthwise 
1 sprays cooking spray 
1/8 tsp table salt, or to taste 
8 oz raw lean flank steak 
1/8 tsp black pepper, or to taste 
1/2 cup salsa 
4 medium tortilla, flour, fat-free 

Instructions

Preheat grill or grill pan. When hot, grill onion slices until soft and browned, about 5 minutes. Coat squash slices with cooking spray, salt them and grill until soft, about 3 to 5 minutes.


Season steak with salt and pepper on both sides; grill until cooked through, about 3 to 6 minutes. Remove from grill and slice into strips against the grain.


To assemble fajitas, put 2 tablespoons of salsa on each tortilla. Top each with 1/4 of onions, squash and beef; roll up and serve

Mmmmm, and if you're craving KFC:-

Southern-Style Oven Fried Chicken  


Was POINTS® Value: 11
Now POINTS® Value: 5
Servings:  4
Preparation Time:  15 min
Cooking Time:  20 min
Level of Difficulty:  Moderate  
Lighten up this hearty all-American favorite by switching to oven frying. And you can kick up the flavor by using buttermilk and a dash of cayenne pepper. 


Ingredients
1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
1/4 tsp table salt 
1/8 tsp cayenne pepper 
3 oz buttermilk 
3/4 cup cornflake crumbs 
1 pound uncooked boneless, skinless chicken breast, four 4-oz pieces 
Instructions
Preheat oven to 365ºF. Lightly coat an 8 X 8 X 2-inch baking dish with nonstick cooking spray; set aside.


Combine flour, salt and cayenne pepper together in a medium-size bowl. Place buttermilk and corn flakes crumbs in 2 separate shallow bowls.


Roll chicken breast halves in flour mixture and evenly coat each side. Next dip chicken into buttermilk and then corn flakes crumbs.


Place coated chicken breasts in prepared baking dish. Bake until chicken is tender and no longer pink, about 20 minutes (there is no need to flip the chicken during baking). Yields 1 breast per serving. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

had this with tea saturdya night they were soooooooo scrummy

Roasted sweet potatoes with chilli glaze (V)

Serves 
4 
Per serving 
124 kcal/0.5g fat

Preparation time 
20 minutes 
Cooking time 
55 minutes

Ingredients

450g (1lb) sweet potatoes 
1 medium red onion, finely diced 
2 tablespoons light soy sauce 
1 teaspoon sea salt 
1 red bullet chilli, seeded and finely chopped 
1 garlic clove, crushed 
2 tablespoons apple sauce 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley

Method

Preheat the oven to 200°C, 400°F, Gas Mark 6. 
Wash, peel then rewash the potatoes and cut into 2.5cm (1in) pieces. 
Boil in a pan of water for 5 minutes, then drain well. Place in the bottom of a non-stick baking tin with the red onion. Drizzle the soy sauce over and sprinkle with salt. Bake in the preheated oven for 20-25 minutes. 
Remove from the oven. Combine the chilli, garlic and apple sauce and dot over the potatoes. Shake the pan well to coat, then return to the oven for 5 minutes. Sprinkle with parsley before serving.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

they sound yummy scratch - what did you do them with?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

we had them with turkey breast stuffed with roasted pepper and mozzerella lite and green veggies. was really nice


----------



## sootycat (May 2, 2006)

These sounds so good, I am going to try them tonight with some griddled chicken.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

think i'll do them on saturday!  printing it off now


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

is the apple sauce like the apple sauce that you have out of a jar?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Vegetable and Macaroni Cheese Bake      




POINTS® Value: 4.5
Servings:  4
Preparation Time:  5 min
Cooking Time:  40 min
Level of Difficulty:  Moderate  
Create this delicious mid-week meal with macaroni and fresh vegetable and a light cheese sauce. 


Ingredients
180 g uncooked pasta, macaroni 
90 g green beans, sliced 
1 medium courgette, sliced 
1 medium red green or yellow pepper(s), de-seeded and sliced 
120 g cauliflower, or broccoli, broken into small florets 
450 ml skimmed milk 
3 level tablespoon cornflour 
90 g half-fat cheddar cheese, grated 
Instructions
Preheat the oven to Gas Mark 5/190ºC/375°F.


Cook the macaroni in plenty of boiling, lightly salted water for about 10 minutes, until just tender. Meanwhile, cook the vegetables in a small amount of boiling, lightly salted water for 3-4 minutes; drain well.


While the macaroni and vegetables and cooking, put the milk and cornflour in a saucepan and stir until blended. Heat, stirring constantly with a small wire whisk or wooden spoon, until thickened and smooth. Remove from the heat and add most of the cheese, stirring until it melts. Season with salt and pepper.


Drain the macaroni and add the cheese sauce, stirring well. Add the vegetables and stir well again. Transfer to a shallow ovenproof baking dish and sprinkle with the reserved cheese. Bake for 15-20 minutes, until the cheese melts and turns golden brown.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not looked on here for ages, some yummy recipes I will copy and print off! Thanks girls!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry Flower I didnt answer yes the apple sauce was just a colemans one out of a jar. we had them again last night yum yum


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Parsley and lemon crumb-coated cod 

POINTS® Value: 2
Servings: 4
Preparation Time: 12 min
Cooking Time: 10 min
Level of Difficulty: Moderate

This zesty crumb coating gives breaded fish a whole new meaning. Here's a chef's tip: If you can't find cod, haddock works equally well.

•	1 medium slice bread 
•	1 teaspoon lemon(s), zest 
•	4 tablespoon parsley 
•	4 large fillet cod 
•	4 medium portion broccoli 
•	1 1/2 tablespoon lemon juice 
•	1/2 teaspoon salt 
•	1/4 teaspoon pepper, freshly ground 
Instructions
•	Preheat grill.
•	Mix bread, parsley and zest in a food processor until fine crumbs are formed. Place fish in a small pan; drizzle with lemon juice, sprinkle with salt and pepper, and pat with bread crumbs.
•	Grill fish until cooked through and opaque, about 10 minutes. Serve with broccoli.
•	Garnish with tomato slices for extra colour.

Spicy Lime Prawns 

POINTS® Value: 2
Servings: 4
Preparation Time: 20 min
Cooking Time: 10 min
Level of Difficulty: Easy

Juicy tomatoes and freshly squeezed lime juice give this dish a zesty flavour. Turn up the heat even more if you like with a pinch of crushed red pepper flakes.

Ingredients
•	5 spray low-fat cooking spray 
•	1 small onion(s), finely chopped 
•	1 portion fresh green or red chilli(s), cored, seeded and finely chopped 
•	1 clove garlic, crushed 
•	450 g peeled prawns, large 
•	3 medium tomato(s), cored and chopped 
•	1/2 teaspoon salt 
•	1/4 teaspoon pepper, black 
•	1 tablespoon lime(s), juice 
•	2 teaspoon fresh coriander, finely chopped 
Instructions
•	Coat a nonstick frying-pan with cooking spray. Add onion, chilli and garlic. Sauté over medium-high heat for 2 minutes. Add prawns and sauté 1 minute, stirring frequently.
•	Add tomatoes, salt and pepper. Reduce heat to low and simmer 5 minutes. Stir in lime juice and coriander. Simmer 1 to 2 more minutes so flavours blend.

Balsamic Chicken with Leeks and Peppers 

POINTS® Value: 2.5
Servings: 4
Preparation Time: 10 min
Cooking Time: 30 min
Level of Difficulty: Easy

Peppers take on a deliciously different flavour when roasted, and make this chicken dish very colourful and appetising.

•	1 medium onion(s), sliced into wedges 
•	2 portion leek(s), trimmed and sliced 
•	2 medium red green or yellow pepper(s), (red and yellow) 
•	15 spray low-fat cooking spray 
•	1 pinch salt, to taste 
•	1 serving pepper 
•	2 sprig fresh rosemary, (or thyme)(or 1 tsp dried) 
•	600 g chicken breast, uncooked, skinless, (4 pieces) 
•	1 tablespoon vinegar, balsamic 
Instructions
•	Preheat oven to Gas Mark 5/190°C/375°F.
•	Put onion, leeks and peppers into a roasting dish. Add cooking spray and toss to coat. Add herbs, season with salt and pepper.
•	Lay chicken breasts on top of the vegetables. Sprinkle with balsamic vinegar, season and transfer to oven.
•	Roast for 25 - 30 minutes, until chicken is browned and cooked, and vegetables are tender.

 I might make the chicken one at weekend


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

virtually fat free fruit cake 

350g (12oz) Dried Fruit 
300ml (1/2 pt ) Strong Black Tea 
150g (5oz) Demerara Sugar 
1 tsp Mixed Spice 
1 tsp Ground Cinnamon 
1 Medium Beaten Egg 
350g (12oz) Self-Raising Flour 
2 tbsp Brandy (optional) 
2oz cherries (optional) 
2 oz Mixed Peel (optional)

Place the fruit and tea in a large bowl.Soak overnight. 
Next day,preheat oven to 150 °C / 300°f /Gas mark 2. 
Grease and line a 20cm (8in) cake tin with baking parchment.

Stir the sugar and beaten egg into the fruit,then beat in the spices
and flour,add the Cherries and mixed peel then the brandy. 
Spoon the mixture into the tin and bake for 2 hours. 
Cool in tin,and serve.

the cake contains 
2626 calories 
15g fat 
per recipie using demerera sugar 
portion control is the key here and will power 
cut into 10 slices it is 
262 cals 
1.5g fat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Pizza with Mega-Topping  

POINTS® Value: 2.5
Servings: 4
Preparation Time: 25 min
Cooking Time: 12 min
Level of Difficulty: Easy

Love pizza? Then you'll adore this one with its delicious topping.

Ingredients
•	50 g Pasta Gusto Sun Dried Tomato, (1¾ oz) 
•	1 portion 9 inch thin & crispy pizza base, (1 x 20cm) 
•	2 tablespoon tomato puree 
•	150 g Pepper, red, or use bottled roasted peppers, packed in brine, drained 
•	150 g artichoke hearts, (5½ oz), (canned in brine), drained 
•	2 teaspoon oregano, dried 
•	25 g feta cheese, (1 oz) 
•	1/8 teaspoon pepper, black, Freshly ground 
Instructions
•	Pour boiling water over the sun dried tomatoes to cover them. Leave to soak for at least 20 minutes, then drain and slice them.
•	Preheat oven to 200°C / fan oven 180°C / Gas Mark 6.
•	Spread the tomato puree over the pizza base, then top with the peppers, artichokes and sun dried tomatoes. Sprinkle with oregano, then crumble the feta cheese over the top. Season with black pepper.
•	Bake for 10-12 minutes, until cooked and golden. 
Notes
•	Add chunks of roast chicken to the topping, if you like.

Parmesan-Glazed Sole Fillets with Grilled Herb Tomatoes  

POINTS® Value: 4
Servings: 2
Preparation Time: 10 min
Cooking Time: 5 min
Level of Difficulty: Moderate

Pop it into the oven just before seating guests; this delicious recipe for cooking sole leaves you unflappable and the house free of fishy smells!

Ingredients
•	4 large tomato(s), ripe plum tomatoes, halved 
•	1 portion shallots, chopped finely 
•	3 teaspoon olive oil 
•	1/2 teaspoon caster sugar 
•	2 fillet lemon sole, rinsed and patted dry 
•	1 tablespoon lemon juice 
•	1 teaspoon parsley, chopped fresh 
•	15 g parmesan cheese, grated 
•	1 teaspoon oregano, chopped fresh oregano or marjoram 
•	1 teaspoon basil, chopped fresh 
•	1 pinch salt, and freshly ground black pepper 
Instructions
•	Preheat the grill to medium. Arrange the tomatoes in the centre of the grill pan, cut-side up, and sprinkle each with some shallots, ¼ teaspoon of olive oil and a pinch of sugar. Season well with salt and pepper. Grill for 3 minutes.
•	Lay the sole fillets on either side of the tomatoes. Season well with salt and pepper. In a basin, mix together the lemon juice, 1 teaspoon of olive oil and the parsley. Brush on the fillets.
•	Grill the sole and tomatoes for 5 minutes. Baste the fish with the remaining lemon mixture. Sprinkle over the grated parmesan cheese. Turn the grill up high.
•	Top the tomatoes with the oregano or marjoram and basil.
•	Pop the grill pan back under the grill for 1 - 2 minutes, just to melt the parmesan and wilt the herbs. Serve at once.

NB. Vegetarians should use vegetarian parmesan


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow they sound lovely Flower, thanks very much!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mmm sound delish


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

bumping up for Lea Lea


----------



## Lea Lea (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks Flowerpot

Just finished printing all these yummy recipes. I think its Spicy Lime Prawns for tea tonight!  

Lea x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just for you flower

Pan-fried sea bass with sweet potato chips 

Serves 1

Preparation time less than 30 mins

Cooking time 10 to 30 mins

Ingredients

For the pan-fried sea bass
1 tbsp butter
2 tsp olive oil
2/3 sea bass, filleted
salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste

For the sweet potato chips
vegetable oil, for deep-frying
½ sweet potato, peeled, and cut into chips

Method

1. For the pan-fried sea bass, heat the butter and oil in a small frying pan, and when the butter has begun to foam, add the sea bass fillets, to pan-fry, over a medium heat, for 2-4 minutes on each side, depending on the thickness of the fillet. 
2. Season to taste, then place on a serving plate.
3. For the sweet potato chips:
4. Heat the vegetable oil in a frying pan or wok, for deep-frying, over a moderate heat. (CAUTION: Hot oil can be very dangerous. Do not leave unattended.)
5. When the oil is hot, add the sweet potato pieces, and fry for 6-8 minutes, or until the chips are a golden colour and are tender and cooked through.
6. Remove the chips from the oil, drain, then place in a pile next to the sea bass fillets, to serve.

Mediterranean sea bass 

Serves 1

Preparation time less than 30 mins

Cooking time 10 to 30 mins

Ingredients

1 tbsp olive oil
10 cherry tomatoes
¼ butternut squash, peeled and diced
salt and freshly ground black pepper
sprig of thyme
1 garlic clove, peeled and chopped
1 tsp olive oil
1 fillet of sea bass
a few chives, to garnish

Method

1. Preheat the oven to 220C/425F/Gas 7.
2. Heat the tablespoon of olive oil in a pan, add the tomatoes and squash and sauté for 3-4 minutes. Season with salt and pepper and add the thyme sprig with the garlic. Transfer to the oven and cook for 6-8 minutes. 
3. Meanwhile, heat the teaspoon of olive oil in a non-stick frying pan and pan-fry the sea bass for two minutes on each side. Transfer to the oven and cook for 5-6 minutes. 
4. To serve, remove the roast tomatoes and squash from the oven and transfer to a serving plate. Serve the sea bass fillet on top, garnished with chives.


Chinese style sea bass 

Serves 1

Preparation time less than 30 mins

Cooking time 10 to 30 mins

Ingredients

1 tsp soy sauce
1 tsp ground ginger
1 fillet of sea bass, scored
1/3 green pepper, sliced 
4 tbsp vegetable oil
2 shallots, sliced
1 garlic, peeled and chopped
1 tsp sesame oil
1 tsp sesame seeds

Method
1. Mix the soy sauce and ginger in a bowl. Add the sea bass fillet and rub into the marinade, to coat.
2. Heat a steamer, set over a pan of simmering water. Add the sea bass fillet with the pepper and steam for 4-6 minutes, or until the fish is cooked through.
3. Meanwhile, heat the vegetable oil in a pan until hot. Fry the shallots and garlic in the hot oil until golden. Remove and set aside. Mix the leftover oil with the sesame oil.
4. To serve, transfer the sea bass fillet and pepper pieces to a serving plate. Drizzle the oil over the fish and garnish with the shallot and garlic. 
5. Sprinkle with sesame seeds to serve.

Thai-style steamed sea bass 

Serves 1

Preparation time less than 30 mins

Cooking time 10 to 30 mins

Ingredients

1 sea bass fillet 
1 tsp olive oil
2 garlic cloves, crushed
1 lemongrass stalk, finely chopped
1 tsp fresh thyme leaves
handful fresh coriander, chopped
½ chilli, chopped
For the dressing
1 tbsp soy sauce
1 tsp sesame oil
1 tsp chilli, chopped

Method
1. Bring a large pan of water to the boil and place a bamboo steamer or colander over the top.
2. Rub the sea bass fillet with the olive oil, garlic, thyme, lemongrass, coriander and chilli. Place the fillet onto a piece of foil and transfer into the steamer or colander. Cover and steam for 3-5 minutes, or until just cooked through.
3. For the dressing mix the soy, sesame oil and chilli together.
4. To serve, place the sea bass on a plate and pour over the dressing.

thai one is my fave


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Wrapped monkfish 

Serves 2

Preparation time 30 mins to 1 hour

Cooking time 10 to 30 mins

Ingredients

2 x monkfish tail fillets (approx 150g/5oz each)
8 slices speck (or parma ham)
1 tbsp parsley
1 tbsp oregano
6 tbsp olive oil
6 sage leaves
1 shallot
1 tbsp red wine vinegar
1 glass red wine
300ml/½ pint vegetable stock
salt and freshly ground black pepper

Method

1. Start by finely chopping the parsley and oregano, then mix them together with the olive oil to make the marinade, adding salt and pepper to taste. 
2. Skin the monkfish tails, being very careful to remove all of the membrane, or the fish will take on a rubbery texture when cooked. Place the monkfish in a bowl and cover with the marinade, leave for 20 minutes.
3. Arrange 4 slices of the speck (or parma ham) side by side on a work surface and place 3 of the sage leaves along the centre. Place one of the marinated fillets on the ham, and roll up the sides to enclose the fish. Repeat with the other fillet and the rest of the ham, and place on a baking tray. Cook in an oven at 200C/400F/Gas6 for 12-15 minutes.
4. For the sauce, finely chop the shallot and fry in a little oil until soft. Add the vinegar and boil until almost dry, then add the red wine and reduce to about one quarter. Add the stock and reduce by about half. Strain through a sieve and season to taste.
5. To serve, slice the cooked fillet, arrange the slices on the plate and drizzle with the sauce.

Fillet of sole with capers, chillies, herbs and roasted tomatoes 

Serves 1

Preparation time less than 30 mins

Cooking time 10 to 30 mins

Ingredients

For the roasted tomatoes
1 small bunch tomatoes on the vine
icing sugar, to dust

For the sole
30g/1oz butter
1 fillet sole
½ chilli, seeds removed and chopped
1 tsp capers
1 tbsp chopped parsley, mint and dill

Method

1. Preheat the oven to 200C/400F/Gas 6.
2. Place the tomatoes onto a baking sheet, dust with the icing sugar and place into the oven to roast for ten minutes, until they start to collapse.
3. For the sole, heat the butter in a frying pan over a high heat. When foaming add the fish and fry until cooked through, about 2-3 minutes on each side. Lift the fish out and keep warm.
4. Add the chilli, capers and herbs to the pan and warm through.
5. To serve, place the fish onto a serving plate and drizzle the herbs over the fish and serve with the roasted tomatoes.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thank you sweetheart, will print these off


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Pesto Chicken and Roasted Vegetables

(this is from the BBC food website and it's gorgeous I have tried it)


Preparation time less than 30 mins
Cooking time 30 mins to 1 hour
  
Ingredients
900g/32 oz new potatoes, cleaned
2 tbsp extra virgin olive oil
3 medium courgettes
2 red onions
1 red or yellow pepper
salt and freshly ground black pepper
4 chicken breasts, boneless and skinless
4 tbsp good-quality basil pesto

(I also used cherry tomatoes on the vine as a finishing touch, taste yummy, really good for you and look pretty)


Method
1. Preheat the oven to 220C/400F/Gas 6. 
2. Chop the potatoes into 2cm chunks, keeping the skin on. Place in a large roasting tin and drizzle over the olive oil. Roast in the oven for 15 minutes to give them a head start.
3. Chop the courgettes into 2cm rounds, peel and roughly chop the onions and de-seed and roughly chop the pepper. 
4. When the potatoes are beginning to soften and turn golden, remove the roasting tin, scrape them if they're sticking to the bottom and carefully lay the chicken breasts among the potatoes. 
5. Spoon a tablespoonful of pesto on each breast. Pile the rest of the vegetables around the tin and season with salt and pepper. 
6. Return to the oven and cook for a further 20-25 minutes, or until cooked through. Serve with a green salad.

Tips:

I used extra peppers and onions and spread the pesto on the chicken.  Also if you put cherry tomatoes on the vine in the oven at the same time as the chicken (but on a separate tray) they will cook gorgeously (don't give them more than 30 mins though or they'll be mush) - no need to put oil on them, you can plonk them on top of the other veggies when you dish them up and they look really posh, also cooked tomatoes are even better for you than raw ones (something to do with lycopene I think).

If you use 1 cal cooking spray instead of olive oil it's hardly any points per portion, just 2.5 for a medium (165g) chicken breast, 2.5 for the potatoes and I'm not sure how many for the pesto but I will find out    It's still really yummy even if you leave the pesto out anyway


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmm sounds delish


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm going to make either the seabass of Scratch's or sarah's chicken on sunday


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

It is delish and really easy, go on try it!    (I had it without the pesto and it was still really yummy)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

if you use pesto, is it very "pestoey"?  dh isnt over keen on pesto if its too obvious,


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hmm, your DH might not be too keen flower because you sort of smear it on the top of the chicken breast so it's pretty obvious and not mixed in... but I had it without the pesto because I didn't want the points, I did mine in a separate baking tray and sprayed it with 1 cal cooking spray and it was still really really yummy so you could just leave the pesto off DH's chicken?


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Mushroom lasagne

15g dried porcini mushrooms
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 large onion, chopped
1 tbsp dried thyme, or 2 tbsp fresh chopped thyme
750g mushrooms, sliced
150ml white wine
400g tin tomatoes
50g sun dried tomatoes (in oil or dry and soaked in hot water for a while)
1 tbsp soy sauce
12 lasagne sheets
125g – 250g mozzarella

8 x 10 inch lasagne tray

For the cheese sauce:

1 pint skimmed milk
1 onion, chopped
1 bay leaf
50g plain flour
50g flora or similar
100g – 125g cheese, grated

Preheat oven to 190 C

Put the dried mushrooms in a bowl with 150ml boiling water and allow to soak for 30 minutes.  When time is up, drain the mushrooms, keeping the soaking water which will be dark brown and very flavoured.

If making the cheese sauce rather than using a ready made one, heat the milk until just boiling then take it off the heat and put the chopped onion and the bay leaf in it and stir.  Leave it for 20 minutes to infuse.

Chop the garlic and onions and fry them gently with the thyme for 5 minutes in a big saucepan.  I use 1 cal cooking spray instead of olive oil because it makes it much less fattening.

Add the chopped mushrooms and drained porcini mushrooms and stir fry them for 10 minutes (you might need to add more cooking spray or a little bit of water to stop them sticking)

Add the wine and boil rapidly for 5 minutes.

Add the tinned tomatoes, sun-dried tomatoes (without their soaking liquid), soy sauce and left over porcini liquid and let the whole lot simmer and reduce for about 20 minutes or until it looks not too liquidy.

In the meantime you can make the cheese sauce (or just use a ready made one!) :

Strain the milk and throw away the onion and bayleaf.

In another saucepan, melt 50g of flora/butter.  When it is melted, add the 50g flour and mix it together quickly.  Cook it over a low heat for 1 minute.

Gradually add the milk, a little at a time, beating it into the flour and marge mixture gradually so that it forms a smooth paste, eventually adding all the milk.  Bring it to the boil stirring all the time until it thickens.  Once it boils, let it boil for 2 minutes, still stirring.  Remove it from the heat and stir in the grated cheese, which will melt.

Then assemble the lasagne, put a third of the mushroom mixture in the lasagne dish, then 3 lasagne sheets, then one third of the cheese sauce and repeat until everything is used up.  Tear up the mozzarella and dot it around on the top.  If you want to use 250g mozzarella you can put it on top of each of the 3 cheese layers rather than just on the top.

Then bake in the oven for 45 minutes until golden.

Tips:

Sometimes there can be a bit much for the lasagne tray so it’s a good idea to put a baking sheet underneath it while it’s in the oven.

I use the 1 cal cooking spray and low fat mozzarella (only 125g rather than 250g) and half fat cheddar (only 100g rather than 125g) and dried tomatoes soaked in water rather than the ones in oil and the whole dish comes to about 36 points.  You can either serve it as 4 big portions of 9 points each or 6 smaller portions of 6 points each and serve it with loads of 0 point vegetables.

It’s quite a fiddly recipe but worth it and does me and DH for 2 nights - quick tea on a Monday!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Sarah, sounds delish


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Chicken Fried Rice      



POINTS® Value: 3
Servings:  6
Preparation Time:  20 min
Cooking Time:  13 min
Level of Difficulty:  Easy  



Ingredients
2 sprays cooking spray 
4 large egg white(s) 
1/2 cup scallion(s), chopped, green and white parts 
2 medium garlic clove(s), minced 
12 oz uncooked boneless, skinless chicken breast, cut into 1/2-inch cubes 
1/2 cup carrot(s), diced 
2 cup cooked brown rice, regular or instant, kept hot 
1/2 cup frozen green peas, thawed 
3 Tbsp low-sodium soy sauce 


Instructions
Coat a large nonstick skillet with cooking spray and set pan over medium-high heat. Add egg whites and cook, until scrambled, stirring frequently, about 3 to 5 minutes. Remove from pan and set aside.


Offheat, recoat skillet with cooking spray and place back over medium-high heat. Add scallions and garlic; sauté 2 minutes. Add chicken and carrots; sauté until chicken is golden brown and cooked through, stirring frequently, about 5 minutes.


Stir in reserved cooked egg whites, cooked brown rice, peas and soy sauce; cook until heated through, about 1 minute. Yields about 1 cup per serving.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Very Veggie Chili Wraps      


POINTS® Value: 7
Servings:  4
Preparation Time:  25 min
Cooking Time:  60 min
Level of Difficulty:  Moderate  



Ingredients
1 tsp olive oil 
1 small onion(s), chopped 
1 medium garlic clove(s), chopped 
1 1/4 tsp chili powder 
1/2 tsp ground cumin 
1/8 tsp ground cinnamon 
1/8 tsp ground red pepper 
1 small carrot(s), coarsely chopped 
1 small stalk celery, coarsely chopped 
15 oz canned white beans, drained and rinsed 
7 1/4 oz canned diced tomatoes, fire roasted tomatoes with green chiles preferred 
1/4 tsp table salt 
4 large burrito-size wheat flour tortilla(s) 
1/4 cup light sour cream 
1/4 cup low-fat shredded cheddar cheese 


Instructions
In a medium pot, warm oil over moderate heat. Add onion and cook, stirring occasionally, until softened, about 7 minutes. Add garlic and cook, stirring until fragrant, about 30 seconds. 


Add chili powder, cumin, cinnamon and pepper to pot, stirring to combine. Add carrot, celery, beans and tomatoes; bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer until vegetables are tender, about 1 hour; stir in salt.


Heat tortillas in microwave according to package directions or in a nonstick skillet over medium heat until brown spots begin to form, turning once, about 1 minute.


Spread 3/4 cup of chili down the center of each tortilla, leaving 1/2-inch border at each end. Top each with 1 tablespoon each of sour cream and cheese. Tuck in ends of tortillas, roll and enjoy. Yields 1 wrap per serving. 


Just some nice winter warmers.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks rosie !  

just printing off the chicken and sea bass one, gonna do one of them on sunday


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Flowerpot. No worries - I tend to post them and not follow them!   I do use them as inspiration though - taking ideas from each recipe.

Let me know if they're nice and I'll have a bash.

If you like soup I've been making a lovely one lately - Onion and Celery.

Dead easy too. Just chop and bung in a large pan and cover veg with stock (I use chicken because I'm not too keen on the taste of veg stock), then cover and simmer for an hour or so until the onions look transparent and are soft. Then wizz in a blender, put back int eh pan and I finish with some black pepper, fresh parsley and a splash of skimmed milk. The whole pan of soup is about 0.5 WW points!

Going to try cauliflower and broccoli tomorrow.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Fillets of Sole with Lemon and Capers  


POINTS® Value: 3
Servings:  2
Preparation Time:  10 min
Cooking Time:  20 min
Level of Difficulty:  Easy  


Ingredients
5 spray low-fat cooking spray 
4 fillet lemon sole, each weighing 150g/5 1/2oz 
6 portion spring onions, finely chopped 
1 portion lemon(s) 
2 tablespoon capers, rinsed and drained 
150 ml fresh stock, vegetable, (1/4 pint) 
3 sprig parsley, or more, fresh, roughly chopped 
1 pinch salt, or more according to taste 
1 serving pepper, black, freshly ground 


Instructions
Preheat the oven to 190°C / 375°F / Gas Mark 5. Mist a large baking dish with spray cooking oil. Lay the fish fillets in the dish.


Spray a non-stick frying pan with low fat cooking spray and sauté the spring onions until softened, but not browned, about 3-4 minutes. Tip them over the fish.


Pare the zest from the lemon in fine strips. Squeeze the juice. Add these to the baking dish with the capers, stock and most of the parsley. Season with a little salt and pepper. Cover with a lid or a piece of foil.


Bake in the oven for 20 minutes, or until the fish is opaque, and flakes easily when tested with a fork. Serve, garnished with the remaining parsley. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......................................................

Lemon Meringue Pie    


POINTS® Value: 1.5
Servings:  8
Preparation Time:  25 min
Cooking Time:  25 min
Level of Difficulty:  Moderate  


Ingredients
1 large egg(s), separated 
6 portion low-fat digestive(s), biscuits, crushed

Filling: 
3 level tablespoon cornflour 
200 ml water 
2 portion lemon(s), grated zest and juice of 
3 tablespoon artificial sweetener, powdered 
2 large egg(s), separated 
2 tablespoon caster sugar 


Instructions
First make the base. Preheat the oven to Gas Mark 4/180°C/350°F/fan oven 160°C. Lightly whip the egg white until slightly foamy, then stir in the biscuit crumbs. Tip this mixture into a 20cm (8 inch) flan dish and spread out evenly over the base. Bake in the oven for about 5-6 minutes, until set. Remove and leave to cool slightly.


Meanwhile, make the filling. Blend the cornflour with the water in a small non-stick saucepan. Add the lemon zest and juice and bring to the boil, stirring constantly until the mixture thickens. Remove from the heat and add the sweetener. Cool slightly.


Stir the egg yolks into the lemon mixture, including the one left over from making the base. Pour this mixture over the base and return to the oven to bake for 10-12 minutes.


Whilst the filling is cooking, whisk the egg whites in a grease-free bowl until they hold their shape. Add the caster sugar and whisk again until stiff and glossy. Pile this mixture onto the set filling and return to the oven for 5-6 minutes, until browned. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Spaghetti with Seafood Sauce    


POINTS® Value: 4.5
Servings:  4
Preparation Time:  15 min
Cooking Time:  20 min
Level of Difficulty:  Easy  


Ingredients
300 g uncooked pasta, spaghetti or linguine 
5 spray low-fat cooking spray 
6 portion spring onions, trimmed and finely chopped 
1 clove garlic, crushed 
400 g canned tomatoes, chopped, with herbs, (14oz) 
450 g seafood selection, fresh or frozen (thawed) seafood cocktail 
1 serving pepper, black, freshly ground 
2 tablespoon parsley, fresh, chopped (flat-leaf, if possible) 


Instructions
Cook the spaghetti or linguine in boiling, salted water for 10 - 12 minutes, or according to pack instructions, until just tender.


Meanwhile, spray a large non-stick frying pan with low fat cooking spray. Sauté the spring onions and garlic gently until softened, about 2 – 3 minutes. Add the tomatoes and simmer for 5 minutes. Drain any liquid from the seafood cocktail and add to the tomatoes. Cook for 2 - 3 minutes.


Drain the pasta, return it to the saucepan and add the seafood sauce. Stir and season with pepper - you shouldn't need any salt. Serve, scattered with chopped fresh parsley.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Italian-Style Stuffed Chicken Breasts with Roasted Pine Nuts  


POINTS® Value: 4.5
Servings:  4
Preparation Time:  25 min
Cooking Time:  35 min
Level of Difficulty:  Easy  


Ingredients
600 g chicken breast, uncooked, skinless, boneless, (4 x 150g fillets) 
150 g low-fat soft cheese 
2 teaspoon dried mixed herbs 
2 quantity spinach, watercress and rocket salad, finely chopped (2 generous handfuls ) 
2 medium Pepper, red, deseeded and cut into chunks 
2 medium Pepper, yellow, deseeded and cut into chunks 
2 medium onion(s), red, sliced into wedges 
3 medium courgette, thickly sliced 
5 spray low-fat cooking spray 
12 portion cherry tomatoes 
40 g pine nut kernels 
1 pinch salt, and freshly ground black pepper 


Instructions
Preheat the oven to Gas Mark 6/200°C/400°F/fan oven 180°C.


Lay the chicken breasts, well spaced apart, on a work surface covered with a piece of cling film. Cover them with another piece of cling film, then use a meat mallet or rolling pin to beat them out, gently but firmly, until flattened. They need to be quite thin.


Mix together the low fat soft cheese, dried herbs and spinach mixture. Spread evenly over the chicken breasts, season with black pepper, then roll them up to enclose the filling. Use cocktail sticks to secure them. Wrap each chicken breast in a separate piece of foil.


Put the peppers, onions and courgettes into a large roasting pan and spray with low fat cooking spray. Arrange the chicken parcels on top.


Roast, uncovered, for 30 minutes. Remove the chicken parcels and let them rest for 5 minutes.


Add the cherry tomatoes to the vegetables and sprinkle the pine nuts over the top. Roast for a further 5 minutes. Unwrap the chicken breasts, slice them, then serve with the vegetables. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

baked sea bass with lemon, roasted peppers and rosemary  


POINTS® Value: 4.5
Servings:  2
Preparation Time:  15 min
Cooking Time:  20 min
Level of Difficulty:  Easy  


Ingredients
2 teaspoon olive oil 
500 g sea bass, cleaned and scaled 
100 g red green or yellow pepper(s), roasted, in brine 
1 portion lemon(s) 
4 sprig fresh rosemary 
1/2 teaspoon salt, or more to taste 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, or more to taste 


Instructions
Preheat oven to 190°C / 375°F / Gas Mark 5.


Use one teaspoon of olive oil to grease a roasting pan or baking dish. Put the fish into it, then stuff the cavity with the peppers and half the lemon, cut into thin slices. Add the sprigs of rosemary and season with salt and pepper.


Brush the fish with the remaining olive oil and squeeze over the juice from the remaining lemon half. Season with a little more salt and pepper.


Cover the fish with a piece of foil and bake for 15 minutes. Check that the fish is cooked - the flesh should be opaque and should flake easily when tested with a fork. Cook for a few more minutes if necessary. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Marinated Tofu Kebabs  


POINTS® Value: 0.5
Servings:  4
Preparation Time:  15 min
Cooking Time:  30 min
Level of Difficulty:  Easy  


Ingredients
3 tablespoon soy sauce 
1 tablespoon rice wine vinegar, or cider vinegar 
1 zest of 1 orange(s), (small), finely grated, and juice of it 
1/2 teaspoon Chinese five spice powder 
2 tablespoon fresh coriander, chopped 
250 g regular tofu, drained and cut into 16 cubes 
2 medium courgette, each sliced into 8 pieces 
2 medium red green or yellow pepper(s), (1 yellow and 1 red), each cut into 12 pieces 
8 large mushrooms, closed cup, halved 
4 sprig fresh coriander, to garnish 


Instructions
Choose a shallow non-metallic dish large enough to hold eight kebabs. Add the soy sauce, vinegar, orange rind, orange juice, Chinese five spice powder and chopped coriander. Mix together.


Thread the tofu cubes onto 8 wooden kebab sticks, alternating the pieces with the courgettes, peppers and mushrooms. Lay the kebabs in the marinade, turning to coat. Cover, refrigerate and leave to soak for at least an hour, turning them once after 30 minutes.

Pre-heat the grill. Arrange the kebabs on the grill pan and cook them for about 8 - 10 minutes, turning frequently and basting with the marinade.


Serve, garnished with fresh coriander sprigs.

Cook’s tips: For a variation on the marinade, use 2 tbsp light soy sauce, 1 tbsp fish sauce, the grated rind and juice of 2 limes and 1/2 tsp Thai seven spice seasoning. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And finally (I make this with beef as I don't like lamb and it's yummy on a cold wintery night). 


Lamb Moussaka 


POINTS® Value: 6
Servings:  4
Preparation Time:  15 min
Cooking Time:  40 min
Level of Difficulty:  Easy  


Ingredients
1 medium onion(s), finely chopped 
2 clove garlic, crushed 
350 g lamb mince, lean 
175 g mushrooms, sliced 
400 g canned tomatoes, chopped 
1 portion stock cube, lamb or vegetable, dissolved in 150ml boiling water 
2 teaspoon dried mixed herbs 
1 portion aubergine, sliced 
400 g potato(es), par-boiled and sliced 
1 medium egg(s) 
100 g low-fat soft cheese 
150 g 0% fat Greek yogurt 
1 pinch salt 
1 teaspoon pepper 


Instructions
Preheat the oven to Gas Mark 5 / 190°C/ 375°F.


Dry fry the onion, garlic and minced lamb in a large saucepan for about 5 - 6 minutes, until browned.


Add the mushrooms, tomatoes, stock and herbs. Bring up to the boil, then reduce the heat and simmer for 10 minutes without a lid.


Spoon half the mince mixture into a large ovenproof baking dish. Cover with the aubergine slices. Spread over the remaining mince, then arrange the sliced potatoes on top in an overlapping layer.


Beat together the egg, soft cheese and yogurt. Season, then spread over the potatoes. Bake for about 45 minutes, until the topping is set and golden brown.
Cook's tip: For a vegetarian version, use Quorn mince instead of lamb and use a vegetable stock cube.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm a bit like that Rosie, I keep printing them off and never do them!!! Been searching for new stuff though so going to give some of these a bash. bought myself a bamboo steamer now for sea bass 

Keep them coming girls


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Flowerpot. I'm going to make one of these dishes tonight as I was going to do moussaka but forgot the courgettes  

Let me know what the seabass turns out like. It doesn't agree with me but I'm sure you could substitute another fish.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

All sound lovely Rosie, thank you


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

You're welcome. Hope they're as nice as they sound?

I was going to have a bash at one tonight but was up being ill most of the night and I'm still feeling rotten. Need to find something to have that's easy but good (or even better that DH can make  )

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I did the cod in herb crust but put a few extra things in it. Used multiseed bread for the breadcrumbs (low GI) and then added a very small amount of parmesan, fresh parsley, fresh thyme, lemon rind, lemon juice, garlic and a teaspoon of olive oil. It was very, very tasty!

Here's my version of a Full English 'Grill Up' (Low GI)

POINTS® Value: 6.5
Serves 1 
Preparation Time:  0 min
Cooking Time:  15 min
Level of Difficulty:  Easy  

Ingredients

1 slice multiseed bread (I get a lovely one from Asda and they slice it for you - 1 slice is 1 point)
1 organic free range egg (soft poached)
2 Asda 'Good for you' Cumberland Sausages (1 point each and are yum)
2 rashers of lean and low bacon
1/2 tin of plum tomatoes
8 button mushrooms (done in a pan with no oil)

Just grill the sausages and bacon, put tomatoes and mushrooms in a pan (I used separate ones). Then when all items are nearly done, put your toast under and poach your egg in water that has been boiled (but take off the boil before you put your egg in). Put egg back on lowish heat (simmering) until toast is done, and this should give you a runny egg.

Serve and enjoy!

We just had this for Sunday brunch and it felt like a right treat!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Pancakes! (half a WW point each plus whatever you put on them - lemon juice 0 points, sugar half a point per teaspoon)

125g flour, sifted
1 medium egg
1/2 pint skimmed milk
1 spray low fat cooking spray

put the flour into a bowl and break egg into centre
Add milk gradually, beating into a batter
Pour batter into a jug
Heat non-stick frying pan
Spray lightly with low-fat cooking spray
pour in 3 tbsp batter and quickly swirl pan to coat the base
Cook until batter becomes firm and bubbles appear
Flip pancake over to cook other side.

Haven't tried it myself but will be trying it tonight - yum!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks hun think we'll all be using that one tonight!  

xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I've used it before and it's  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yummy thanks! I've got some aunt bessies in the freezer, not sure of the points tho.

Rosie - you'll have to take your weight ticker off now


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nachos Grande

POINTS Value: 7.5
Servings: 4
Preparation Time: 5 min
Cooking Time: 10 min
Level of Difficulty: Easy 
Using beans instead of minced beef helps reduce fat and boost fibre in this zesty Mexican treat.

Ingredients
100 g Tortilla Chips, low fat 
250 g cooked kidney beans, drained, rinsed and mashed 
125 g guacamole 
150 g Fresh Salsa, oil-free 
125 g half-fat cheddar cheese

Instructions
Preheat oven to Gas Mark 4/350°F/180°C

Place chips closely together on a non-stick baking sheet. Top with beans, salsa and cheese.

Heat until cheese melts, about 10 minutes. Serve with dollops of guacamole.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Italian Carrot and Almond Cake    


ww POINTS Value: 3.5
Servings:  10
Preparation Time:  15 min
Cooking Time:  75 min
Level of Difficulty:  Moderate  
A very light and fluffy sponge cake with an almost meringue-like texture. Great as a dinner party dessert. 


Ingredients
1 spray low-fat cooking spray 
4 medium egg(s), separated 
150 g caster sugar, (5 1/2oz) 
2 portion lemon(s), (finely grated zest), plus juice of 1 
150 g carrot(s), (5 1/2oz) peeled and finely grated 
125 g almonds, (4 1/2oz) ground 
2 level tablespoon self raising flour, sifted 
1 quantity icing sugar, to dust 

Instructions
Preheat the oven to 325F/170C/Gas Mark 3. Line the base of a 20cm (8in) spring form tin and grease with low fat cooking spray.


Whisk together the egg yolks and sugar until pale and creamy. Stir in the lemon zest and juice, carrots and ground almonds. Fold in the flour.


In a clean bowl with clean whisks, whisk the egg whites until they reach stiff peaks. Fold a third quickly into the carrot mixture to slacken it then carefully fold in the remainder.


Bake the cake for 1-1 1/4 hours until golden and firm to the touch. Leave to cool in the tin before removing the spring form. It will sink in the middle. Dust with icing sugar before serving. Best eaten the same day.


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Mmmm that cake sounds lovely Flower 

Chickpea and Vegetable Curry 

can serve 6, 2 points each but it's quite small portions, I used it as 4 portions of 3 points each.

"A great panful of curry for feeding a crowd, the chickpeas really take on the spicy flavours of the sauce.  Serve with 150g of cooked rice for an extra 3 points.  Leftovers taste even better the next day!"

400g potatoes peeled and diced
2 large carrots peeled and diced
250g cauliflower, broken into florets
150g green beans, halved
1 onion, chopped
low fat cooking spray
2 tablespoons curry paste  (not curry sauce!) (I use patak's tikka masala paste - very nice)
400g can chopped tomatoes
150g low fat plain yoghurt
410g can chickpeas, drained and rinsed
2 tablespoons freshly chopped coriander

(I'm not very keen on cooked carrots or cauliflower so I was thinking you could replace them with other 0 point veg eg mushrooms, broccoli etc)

Cook the potatoes and carrots in a large pan of boiling water for 5 minutes.  Add the cauliflower and green beans and cook for 5 minutes more, then drain the vegetables.

Meanwhile, brown the onion in low fat cooking spray in a large pan, adding a splash of water if needed to stop it sticking.  Stir in the curry paste and cook for 1 minute, then add the tomatoes and yoghurt and stir together.

Mix the vegetables and chickpeas into the curry sauce and cook for 10 minutes.  Serve topped with chopped coriander.

I have tried this, it's very tasty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Avocado Salsa Wraps 

POINTS® Value: 6.5
Servings: 2
Preparation Time: 10 min
Cooking Time: 0 min
Level of Difficulty: Easy

Tasty and quick, you'll have this snack wrapped up in no time!

Ingredients
•	1 medium avocado pear, peeled, pitted and chopped 
•	1 large tomato(s), finely chopped 
•	1 chunk cucumber(s), approx. 3cm, finely chopped 
•	2 portion spring onions, finely chopped 
•	2 teaspoon lemon juice, or vinegar 
•	2 medium soft tortilla(s), wraps 
•	4 tablespoon low-fat soft cheese 
•	4 small leaf lettuce, shredded 
•	1 pinch salt, and freshly ground black pepper

Instructions
•	Mix together the avocado, tomato, cucumber and spring onions. Add a few drops of lemon juice or vinegar and stir well.
•	Lay the tortillas on a work surface and spread 2 tbsp of low fat soft cheese over each one. Scatter some shredded lettuce over them, then share the avocado mixture evenly over the surface.
•	Fold in the two opposite sides of the wraps slightly so that the filling is enclosed, then roll them up tightly. Slice in half just before serving. 
Notes

Roasted Herb Potato Wedges 

POINTS® Value: 1
Servings: 4
Preparation Time: 12 min
Cooking Time: 30 min
Level of Difficulty: Easy

If you really want to add flavour to this savoury side dish, substitute one tablespoon of whole-grain mustard for one tablespoon of the Dijon.

Ingredients
•	2 level tablespoon dijon mustard 
•	5 spray low-fat cooking spray, and 1 tsp olive oil 
•	1 sprig fresh rosemary, chopped 
•	1 tablespoon parsley, freshly chopped 
•	1/2 teaspoon salt 
•	450 g potato(es), uncooked, peeled, cleaned and cut in half 
•	1/4 teaspoon pepper, black 
•	1 tablespoon oregano, fresh, chopped

Instructions
•	Preheat oven to Gas Mark 7/ 220°C/425°F.
•	Combine all ingredients, except potatoes, in a small bowl.
•	Place potatoes in a sealable plastic bag. Add mustard mixture. Close bag and shake to coat.
•	Pour contents of bag into a shallow baking pan coated with cooking spray.
•	Bake, turning occasionally, until potatoes are tender, about 25-30 minutes


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Chicken Jambalaya 

POINTS® Value: 6
Servings: 4
Preparation Time: 20 min
Cooking Time: 40 min
Level of Difficulty: Easy 
This tasty, Cajun-style chicken dish is perfect for relaxed, informal eating.

Ingredients
300 g dried rice, long grain 
2 teaspoon vegetable oil 
450 g chicken breast, uncooked, skinless 
3 stick celery, sliced 
1 large onion(s), chopped 
1 medium red green or yellow pepper(s), deseeded and chopped 
2 clove garlic, crushed 
10 g Discovery Foods Cajun Seasoning, (2 tsp) 
1 sprig fresh thyme, leaves, or 1 tsp dried thyme 
4 medium tomato(s), chopped 
1 pinch salt, and freshly ground black pepper

Instructions

Cook the rice in plenty of boiling, lightly salted water until tender, about 12 minutes.

Meanwhile, heat the oil in a large non-stick frying pan or wok and add the chicken. Cook, stirring, for about 6-8 minutes, until browned all over. Add the celery, onion, green pepper and garlic. Cook for about 3 more minutes, stirring often, until the vegetables are softened slightly.

Add the Cajun seasoning, thyme and tomatoes. Cook gently, stirring occasionally, for a further 5 minutes.

Drain the rice thoroughly, then add it to the frying pan or wok, stirring well to mix everything together. Season with salt and pepper, then serve.

Notes
Cooked peeled prawns can be used instead of chicken - though just add them towards the end, defrosted if frozen, with the tomatoes.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Fresh tuna with sesame, ginger and coriander
Tuna is lean, meaty and nutritious, ideal for a midweek stir-fry or in this impressive but simple dish.

Ingredients
2x200g packs 2 tuna steaks 
2x5ml spoons Sesame oil 
2x15ml spoons Soy sauce 
15ml spoon Balsamic vinegar 
2cm piece Fresh root ginger, peeled and grated 
250g pack fine egg noodles, cooked and cooled 
20g pack Fresh coriander, chopped 
2x15ml spoons Sesame seeds, lightly toasted

Method
Place the tuna in a shallow dish with the sesame oil, soy sauce, balsamic vinegar and ginger. Mix well and marinate for 10 minutes. 
Grill or pan-fry the steaks for 3-4 minutes each side for well done, 2.5 minutes each side for medium and 1.5 minutes each side for rare. 
Mix together the cooked noodles, coriander and sesame seeds. Serve the tuna on the noodles, drizzled with a little soy sauce and sesame oil if liked

Serves: 4

Prep time: 20 minutes

Cooking Time: 10 minutes

Per Serving:
14g fat, 347 calories,


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

This is one my mum made up so I'll try my best to do it like a WW recipe layout:

Moroccan Chicken with Lemon and Olives.

POINTS® Value: 5 approx
Servings: 2
Preparation Time: 10 min
Cooking Time: 1 hour 20 min
Level of Difficulty: Easy

Ingredients

2 Chicken breasts
1 lemon (unwaxed) 
1/2 jar of green pitted olives
chicken stock powder or cube
4 potatoes peeled and chopped into quarters

Instructions

Brown chicken breasts slightly in a pan

Make up enough chicken stock to cover the chicken in a pan or tagine

Cut lemon in to quarters and place in pan with chicken and stock

Put light on low and cover

After 50 minutes add the green olives and potatoes and continue to cook uncovered for the rest of the cooking time until the sauce has slightly thickened.

For Low GI you can leave out the potatoes and serve with cous cous or brown rice. You may need to cook for a little longer for the sauce to reduce as it won't have the potatoes in to thicken.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi clomid girls
sorry but i'm just bumping this upto the first page so i can search through for some yummy recipes i used to have from here but lost!!!! hope you don't mind.
thanks, love flower (ex clomid chick!!)

ps. good luck girls xxx


----------

